# Winterpokal Bergwerk Union



## Endurance (30. November 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe gerade das Winterpokalteam (siehe Linkliste oben auf dieser Seite) Bergwerk Union gegründet. Mir fehlen jedoch noch ZWEI Mitstreiter die bereit sind dem virtuellen Team beizutreten...

Wer Interesse hat bitte bei mir via PM oder E-Mail melden. 

Wäre doch schön wenn wir uns mal wieder mit dem Biken beschäftigen würden anstatt diesen unsäglichen Direktvertriebsfred weiter aufzublähen - das nervt so langsam... 

Danke


----------



## Nomercy (30. November 2004)

Bin dabei. 
Hab' gerade die Trainingsdaten eingegeben: Platz 404 von 449!!! 
Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (1. Dezember 2004)

Hier die Mitglieder:
Endurance
radlkaiser
DerböseWolf
Nomercy
Faunus

alle anderen müssen sich nun ein eigenes Team suchen...


----------



## Nomercy (1. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> ...alle anderen müssen sich nun ein eigenes Team suchen...


Ihr könnt natürlich auch allein mitmachen. Jeder der im Winter vor hat zu fahren und einen kleinen Motivationsschub braucht. Das ganze funktioniert wie ein Trainigstagebuch. Einfach anmelden, d.h. bis vier Wochen rückwirkend die Trainingsdaten eingeben (Datum, Fahrzeit, Bike) fertig.

Ein zweites Bergwerkteam wäre eine gute Sache.  

Übrigens wurde die Möglichkeit ein Team zu bilden nur noch bis zum 05.12.2004 verlängert, danach ist das nicht mehr möglich! Für eine Teambildung ist nach der Anmeldung lediglich eine PM an XCRacer notwendig.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hab mich mit dem *Winterpokal* noch nie beschäftigt und bin eigentlich erst durch diesen Beitrag darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden!!
Ist echt ne tolle Sache, hab gleich mal meine Trainingszeiten eingegeben (Shit, man kann nur die letzten 4 Wochen nachtragen) und bin auf dem Platz Nummer 199 gelandet!!
Hab dann mal nachgeschaut wie es mit dem *Bergwerk Union Team* ausschaut, aber da sind ja nur die Einträge von Endurance und Radlkaiser vorhanden, oder hab ich da falsch nachgeschaut????

Wer hat Lust mit mir ein 2. Bergwerk-Team zu gründen???

Gruss

Fibbs, der morgen fleißig Trainingsminuten sammeln wird


----------



## Endurance (2. Dezember 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dann mal nachgeschaut wie es mit dem *Bergwerk Union Team* ausschaut, aber da sind ja nur die Einträge von Endurance und Radlkaiser vorhanden, oder hab ich da falsch nachgeschaut????
> 
> Wer hat Lust mit mir ein 2. Bergwerk-Team zu gründen???
> 
> Fibbs, der morgen fleißig Trainingsminuten sammeln wird


Du hast richtig geschaut, da alles via PM an XCRacer geht kann sich da schon mal etwas verzögern...

Fahrt, fahrt fahrt zwei Berkwerk Teams die sich gegenseitig hochpushen genau das brauchen wir wintermüden Biker.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast richtig geschaut, da alles via PM an XCRacer geht kann sich da schon mal etwas verzögern...



So jetzt hat ja alles seine Richtigkeit!!!

Wie sieht es aus mit dem 2.Bergwerkteam??? 

Brägel, Fettkloß, Rocklandbiker, Wondermike, onkel willi, daif, Lumix, tomblume, carloz, und alle anderen die ich vergessen hab (sorry) ???????

Anmeldeschluß ist der 5.12. 24Uhr !!!


----------



## chris84 (2. Dezember 2004)

ich bin dabei! bin auch durch den Tread drauf aufmerksam geworden und hab gleich mal meine Daten eingegeben. Bis jetzt bin ich erst auf platz 277    aber ab Weihnachten gehts wieder richtig los!

wer ist noch dabei? wir werden hier ja wohl 2 Bergwerk-Teams hinbekommen, oder?

Gruß
Chris

edit: hab grad gesehen das sich Brägel auch schon eingetragen hat... also auf ins Team!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dabei!
> edit: hab grad gesehen das sich Brägel auch schon eingetragen hat... also auf ins Team!



Dann wären wir mit Brägel schon 3 fehlen also nur noch 2!!!


----------



## bimota (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich als Bergwerk-Neuling habe mich auch angemeldet... Zur Zeit Platz 113.
Wäre bereit für das Team II. PM ist raus...


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als Bergwerk-Neuling habe mich auch angemeldet... Zur Zeit Platz 113.
> Wäre bereit für das Team II. PM ist raus...



Dann fehlt ja nur noch einer    
An wenn hast du ne PM geschickt???

Was für einen Team Namen würdet ihr vorschlagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (2. Dezember 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wären wir mit Brägel schon 3 fehlen also nur noch 2!!!



hi fibbs,

bei mir sieht es zur zeit schlecht aus mit einem ordentlichen beitrag zur teamwertung...
bin grad eher ne art theoretischer bürobiker - arg stress mit/bei der arbeit - komm wohl erst ab weihnachten wieder zum fahren... sorry. ausser ihr sucht noch einen »bremsklotz« 

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (2. Dezember 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> hi fibbs,
> 
> bei mir sieht es zur zeit schlecht aus mit einem ordentlichen beitrag zur teamwertung...
> bin grad eher ne art theoretischer bürobiker - arg stress mit/bei der arbeit - komm wohl erst ab weihnachten wieder zum fahren... sorry. ausser ihr sucht noch einen »bremsklotz«
> ...


Hey, komm, Onkel Willi. Hier gehts doch nicht ums Gewinnen. Ich trage bei uns auch die rote Laterne, was solls.  

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nomercy (2. Dezember 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was für einen Team Namen würdet ihr vorschlagen???


Würde irgendwas in Nähe zum ersten Team, "Bergwerk Union", vorschlagen.
Also: "Bergwerk-Biker" oder s.ä., "Team Bergwerk" ginge auch gut durch...

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (3. Dezember 2004)

Wie wär's mit Bergwerk Union II (II soll nicht abwertend sein) oder Berwerkler oder meinetwegen was markenneutrales (Die faulen Säcke etc). Es geht hier schließlich um Motivation und Spaß.

Apropos Spaß irgendwo hört der Spaß und die Markenunabhängigkeit auf, ich hab gerade gesehen das Team Canyon weit vor Bergwerk liegt: *DAS DARF NICHT SEIN  * 
Egal wie's neue Team heißt hauptsache wir überrunden die abtrünnigen Lutz Jünger


----------



## günther69 (3. Dezember 2004)

Is ja ne Menge passiert in den letzten Tagen (BW-Direktvertrieb, Winterpokal).
Das mit BW-DV muß man halt so akzeptieren, ich denke solche Entscheidungen werden von einer Firma ja nicht von heute auf morgen entschieden. Aber Thema erledigt, wenden wir uns wieder anderen erfreulicheren Themen zu:
Winterpokal !! kann ich noch ins 2.te Team einsteigen ? oder sind da schon alle "Startplätze" belegt ?


----------



## bimota (3. Dezember 2004)

@@Fibbs79

Naja, das mir der PM war wohl nichts. Habe sie an XCRacer geschickt.

Ich finde Bergwerk Union II gar nicht schlecht. Das heißt ja lange nicht das wir 2. Wahl sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (3. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit Bergwerk Union II (II soll nicht abwertend sein) oder Berwerkler oder meinetwegen was markenneutrales (Die faulen Säcke etc). Es geht hier schließlich um Motivation und Spaß.
> 
> Apropos Spaß irgendwo hört der Spaß und die Markenunabhängigkeit auf, ich hab gerade gesehen das Team Canyon weit vor Bergwerk liegt: *DAS DARF NICHT SEIN  *
> Egal wie's neue Team heißt hauptsache wir überrunden die abtrünnigen Lutz Jünger


Genau, ich "laufe" mich erst mal warm, und setze mich dann nach 24 Stunden Dienst am morgigen Tag noch mindestens 3 Stunden auf den Bock. Wartet ab, das wird schon ...  

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Bergwerk Union II ist gut. Nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber wie wärs mit Ber*k*wer*g* Union...


----------



## carloz (3. Dezember 2004)

Öhm, tach auch ?!
Kann man da noch mitmachen ?
Vor allem, was muss ich tun ?!   
Nicht dass ich diese Woche zum fahren käme, aber nächste Woche und vor Weihnachten die Woche hab ich Urlaub.
Bekämm ich n paar KM´s zusammen. Nicht viel, aber Kleinvieh m8 auch Mist   
greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Endurance (3. Dezember 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, tach auch ?!
> Kann man da noch mitmachen ?
> Vor allem, was muss ich tun ?!
> Nicht dass ich diese Woche zum fahren käme, aber nächste Woche und vor Weihnachten die Woche hab ich Urlaub.
> ...


Irgendwer vom Team II oder sogar III muß die Sache in die Hand nehmen und XCRacer eine PM zusenden in der der Teamname + Mitglieder enthalten ist (minimal 2 maximal 5). Sollten sich nicht alle einzeln bei XCRacer melden. Einsendeschluß ist der 5.12.2004. Wäre bestimmt von Vorteil wenn zu/vor diesem Zeitpunkt schon jeder seine Daten eingegeben hat (weiß aber nicht ob das Voraussetzung ist).


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwer vom Team II oder sogar III muß die Sache in die Hand nehmen und XCRacer eine PM zusenden in der der Teamname + Mitglieder enthalten ist (minimal 2 maximal 5). Sollten sich nicht alle einzeln bei XCRacer melden. Einsendeschluß ist der 5.12.2004. Wäre bestimmt von Vorteil wenn zu/vor diesem Zeitpunkt schon jeder seine Daten eingegeben hat (weiß aber nicht ob das Voraussetzung ist).



Ich würde die ganze Sache in die Hand nehmen (man gibt das ein Stress, PM an XC-Racer schicken    da komm ich ja gar nicht mehr zum Trainieren    )
Also *Bergwerk Union II* würde ich auch vorschlagen, falls jemand Eeinwände hat bitte melden  

Im Team wären also:

Chris84
Bimota
Carloz
Günther69
und meine Wenigkeit

Brägel hat sich leider nicht mehr gemeldet, aber es kann ja noch ein 3. Team zusammengestellt werden, aber wie schon erwähnt ist der 5.12. 24Uhr "Abgabetermin"


----------



## günther69 (3. Dezember 2004)

alles klar, werde heute abend meine bisherigen (noch zu wenige) Daten eintragen. Wenns Wetter passt werden am Wochenende noch'n paaar km runtergewadelt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2004)

günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, werde heute abend meine bisherigen (noch zu wenige) Daten eintragen. Wenns Wetter passt werden am Wochenende noch'n paaar km runtergewadelt.



Aber schön langsam fahren, es zählt nur die Zeit, nicht die Kilometer


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, komm, Onkel Willi. Hier gehts doch nicht ums Gewinnen. Ich trage bei uns auch die rote Laterne, was solls.
> 
> Gruß, Nomercy



hi,

also wenn noch paar bergwerker interessiert sind: ein bergwerk team III soll an meinem nicht-training nicht scheitern  dann hol ich den bock halt raus...
der olympische gedanke zählt ja - wie man so schön sagt.

also wer will noch??

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## chris84 (3. Dezember 2004)

Team 2 ist von meiner Seite gebongt!   

@carloz: Dann gibts aber jetzt keine (!) ausreden mehr! sonst tret ich dir in den A.sch   
Am Sonntag kannste gleich die ersten 3 Stunden sammeln, in Kirkel!
Und ich fange an kommende Woche mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit zu fahren. Und sobald ich mitm Führerschein fertig bin gehts richtig los!   
die Canyons griegen wir doch locker abgehängt!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, tach auch ?!
> Kann man da noch mitmachen ?
> Vor allem, was muss ich tun ?!
> Nicht dass ich diese Woche zum fahren käme, aber nächste Woche und vor Weihnachten die Woche hab ich Urlaub.
> ...



Du musst einfach nur deine Trainingszeiten hier der letzten 4 Wochen eingeben (länger als 4 Wochen ist leider nicht möglich)
Das mit dem Team werde ich alles regeln, du musst dann nichts weiter tun wie deine Trainingszeiten (nicht Kilometer!!!) eintragen!!
Hier findest du nochmal alle Regeln: Hier klicken


----------



## carloz (3. Dezember 2004)

@chris: Ich werde keine Veranstaltungen besuchen können, da ich den Terminplan vollhab. Ich werde einsam und verlassen mit meinem Lupinchen die Warndtrunden drehn 

@fibbs: Danke, habs kapiert  Wer lesen kann...   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (3. Dezember 2004)

> Ich werde keine Veranstaltungen besuchen können, da ich den Terminplan vollhab


wo gibts denn sowas?   den Terminplan voller "Nichtbiketermine", du bist raus!     

Mein neues Bike-lämpchen ist bald fertig, dann komm ich vielleicht mal vorbei (kontrollieren ob du auch wirklich trainierst   )

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (3. Dezember 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> also wenn noch paar bergwerker interessiert sind: ein *bergwerk team III* soll an meinem nicht-training nicht scheitern  dann hol ich den bock halt raus...
> der olympische gedanke zählt ja - wie man so schön sagt.
> ...


Drei Teams! Allein damit wären wir schon Spitzenreiter.  
Die Canyonbiker können sich schon mal warm anziehen.  
Wir rollen das Feld von hinten auf!  

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## bimota (3. Dezember 2004)

Also Bergwerk Union II ist klar!!  

Wenn jetzt noch ein Bergwerk Union III Team zusammenkommt, das wäre schon super.

Jetzt es ordentlich trainieren.


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

ok - ich mach beim 3er team mit . onkel willi meldet uns an - oder ?
wenn ich euch zu wenig trainiere könnt ihr mich ja wieder rausschmeißen


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Also Bergwerk Union II ist klar!!
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch ein Bergwerk Union III Team zusammenkommt, das wäre schon super.
> 
> Jetzt es ordentlich trainieren.



So dann werd ich mal ne PM an XC-Racer schicken und ihm unser Team vorstellen!!! 

Bergwerk Union II

Hier nochmal die 5 Teammitglieder:

chris84
carloz
günther69
bimota
Fibbs79

Canyon wir kommen .....


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

vielleicht sollte das 3er team lieber "tribut to bergwerk team" heissen


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

ok - tribut to bergwerK team besteht aus :

onkel willi
fettkloß 

&

eisenfaust ?? was ist mit dir 
rocky ??? wär doch was - seniorenteam 
lumix ? oder biste schon wo anders ??

ODER WEN GIBTS NOCH ?????? los jungs & mädels !

anthoni ??
chef von bergwerk -- hähähähähähähähä kleiner witz !!   keuch hechel japps


genau brägel ----- designerterrassentrennwand


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollte das 3er team lieber "tribut to bergwerk team" heissen



@ Fettkloß: Ich würde sagen du nimmst die Sache in die Hand und bildest das 3.Team!!!
Mit onkel_willi seid ihr schon zu 2. !!!
Vielleicht macht Brägel ja auch noch mit ?!


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

onkel willi - du bist im team "tribut to bergwerk team"
ich hab uns angemeldet - wenn wir letzte werden gehen wir mal richtig einen saufen - ok !!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ok - ich mach beim 3er team mit . onkel willi meldet uns an - oder ?
> wenn ich euch zu wenig trainiere könnt ihr mich ja wieder rausschmeißen



dann sind wir schon zwei 

wir müssen aufopferungsvoll wenig trainieren, um den beiden anderen teams den rücken frei zu halten    

ok, ich schreib dem wintertrainingsboss die gründungsanforderung von team III...

sorry, hast du ja schon gemacht - hab zu lange getrödelt...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> onkel willi - du bist im team "tribut to bergwerk team"
> ich hab uns angemeldet - wenn wir letzte werden gehen wir mal richtig einen saufen - ok !!!???



Genauso muss die Sache (s)laufen !!!    

Also ohne carloz hat das Bergwerk Union II Team schonmal 340 Punkt, ist doch nicht schlecht für den Anfang!!!
Fehlen nur noch 100 Punkte bis zu den Canyon-Jungs


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

hab ich doch schon gemacht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

ich sag euch nur eins - nehmt euch in acht wenn ich erst mal in fahrt komme - 1000 punkte amt tag sin da nix !!!


----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

die punkteverteilung ist aber schwachsinn - hat von euch ml jemand 1,5 std auf der rolle trainiert , ich meine nicht die rolle wo man das rad einspannt sondern die klassische rolle !!!! 

hehehehe - der weis wovon ich spreche , und dafür gibt nur so wenig punkte ??!!!!! auch das das laufen in 20min blöcke unterteilt ist ist ne frechheit - also wenn ich meine 10km in unter 40 min laufe werde ich noch bestraft !!?? und den skilangläufern stopfen se die punkte hinten rein !!! skilanglauf is doch was für memmen & muffegänger    son bisschen im schnee rumrutschen kann doch jeder .


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag euch nur eins - nehmt euch in acht wenn ich erst mal in fahrt komme - 1000 punkte amt tag sin da nix !!!



jetzt muss ich mir halt doch noch so ne funzel kaufen - oder das geld besser für den grossen umtrunk (rote laterne) sparen? und auch noch spikereifen... und vor allem mal den neuen laufradsatz endmontieren. hoffentlich ist bald weihnachten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (3. Dezember 2004)

onkel willi - mach langsam . wir machens so wie du gesagt hast und blocken die anderen nach hinten hin ab - sozusagen die rückendeckung .

unsere stärken werden wir zu gegebener zeit ausspielen - ok ?!  


hast du für november überhaupt irgendwelche punkte beizusteuern - ich glaub bei mir werdens nicht viele werden - hhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahah - super team !!!!!!!!


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> unsere stärken werden wir zu gegebener zeit ausspielen - ok ?!
> 
> hast du für november überhaupt irgendwelche punkte beizusteuern - ich glaub bei mir werdens nicht viele werden - hhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahah - super team !!!!!!!!



november sieht bei mir auch ganz mau aus und das aber perfekt!! ende oktober hätte ich noch - aber die wollen die ja nicht  

aber es kann ja nur aufwärts gehen...


----------



## PST (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo onkel_willi, Fettkloß,

solltet ihr für das dritte Bergwerk-Team noch einen Fahrer benötigen, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Klingt genau nach meiner Kragenweite  

Ich habe schon mal (voreilig) meine Einheiten eingetragen.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Dezember 2004)

PST schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo onkel_willi, Fettkloß,
> solltet ihr für das dritte Bergwerk-Team noch einen Fahrer benötigen, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.
> Grüße,
> Patrick



@fettkloß: du hast ja jetzt schon training mit dem gruppenanmelden  machst du das?

@PST: also auf der letzten seite stehst du ja nicht  respekt, respekt.

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## daif (4. Dezember 2004)

@onkel willi und Fettkloß

ich hab noch garnicht reingeschaut in die Pkt-Verteilung
wie bin ich mit meinen mind 3 Std Rad pro Woche?? Bin ich da einsames Schlusslicht??? ich fahre jeden Sonntag seit ca 6-7 Wochen mit n paar jungs...
ich versuche aber mindestens noch 1 evtl 2 mal pro woche mehr einzurichten....

wenn ihr meint das reicht um dabeizusein schau ich mir das mit dem Eintragen mal an!!

gruß,
David


----------



## onkel_willi (4. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @onkel willi und Fettkloß
> 
> ich hab noch garnicht reingeschaut in die Pkt-Verteilung
> wie bin ich mit meinen mind 3 Std Rad pro Woche?? Bin ich da einsames Schlusslicht??? ich fahre jeden Sonntag seit ca 6-7 Wochen mit n paar jungs...
> ...



hi daif,
bei mir springt zu zeit nur ne stunde schwimmen pro woche raus - da bist mit deinen 3 stunden rad super dabei!!!

also schreib mal fettkloss, dass du ins team 3 rein musst!!! 

grüsse vom see

onkel willi


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

bis sonntag abend brauchen wir noch 3 leute fürs bergwerkteam 3 - also hopp !


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

mann - da machen ja richtige fanatiker mit , die machen anscheinend ausser trainig sonst nix !!!!! schaut euch mal die wochenbesten an !! haben die einen beruf , famile , freunde ??????


----------



## daif (4. Dezember 2004)

@fettkloß

ok also ich wäre dann gern im 3. Team dabei!!
wie läuft das dann jetzt??

muss ich dann jetzt bei Daten einfach jedes mal biken in den letzten 4 Wochen einzeln eintragen??

edit: Daten der letzten 4 Wochen eingegeben => Platz 342 im moment


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

ok daif - du bist im "tribut to bergwerk team"

aber bitte nicht vergessen - wir müssen den anderen den rücken freihalten , also gemach mein lieber  

wie das mit der eintragerei funzt weis ich selber nicht - bis jetzt kann ich in der liste noch nich ma unser team sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

bekloppt ?? wie funzt das überhaupt ??? kann ja nichtmal daten für mich selbst eintragen ?! muss ich mich auch noch bei XCracer anmelden - da steht doch jedes registrierte mitglied kann mitmachen ? und muss ich  um dann fürs team zu punkten (hähähähä) mich dann nochmal extra anmelden oder was ? mannnnnnnn - anmelden müsste ja schon punkte geben


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> mann - da machen ja richtige fanatiker mit , die machen anscheinend ausser trainig sonst nix !!!!! schaut euch mal die wochenbesten an !! haben die einen beruf , famile , freunde ??????



Sind bestimmt Radkuriere oder Berufsradfahrer!!
Selbst wenn ich keine Freunde hätte (ä hab ich welche ??? ) Hätte ich nicht die Zeit für 6-8 Stunden und das ganze täglich zu fahren!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> bekloppt ?? wie funzt das überhaupt ??? kann ja nichtmal daten für mich selbst eintragen ?! muss ich mich auch noch bei XCracer anmelden - da steht doch jedes registrierte mitglied kann mitmachen ? und muss ich  um dann fürs team zu punkten (hähähähä) mich dann nochmal extra anmelden oder was ? mannnnnnnn - anmelden müsste ja schon punkte geben



Das mit dem Team macht alles XCRacer, indem du ihm ne PM mit dem Teamnamen und der jeweiligen Teammitglieder schickst (hast du ja bereits gemacht) Jetzt musst du nur noch deine Werte der letzten 4 Wochen eingeben, ist halt etwas langwierig da du das ganze für jeden Tag einzeln machen musst!!


----------



## daif (4. Dezember 2004)

@fettkloß
also ich hab meine Daten eintragen können!
halt meine Einzeldaten...

wie das in nem Team funzt keine Ahnung!!!
ich dachte jeder trägt sein zeugs bei "Daten eintragen" ein und in der Teamwertung rechnet das das System einfach zusammen...

@Bergwerk Union I und II
helft uns!!
wir sind dumme Unwissende 

EDIT: danke Fibbs!!


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

ne - bei mir geht das ruck zuck . die paar tage sind schnell eingegeben


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @fettkloß
> also ich hab meine Daten eintragen können!
> halt meine Einzeldaten...
> 
> ...



Genau so wie du das Beschrieben hast funktioniert die ganze Sache, du musst nichts weiter tun, als deine Einzelwerte eingeben!!


@carloz: deine Werte fehlen noch


----------



## Fettkloß (4. Dezember 2004)

ich seh immer noch kein team - anscheinend hat xcracer auch ein privatleben - oder ?


----------



## onkel_willi (4. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh immer noch kein team - anscheinend hat xcracer auch ein privatleben - oder ?



sieht ganz danach aus  naja, team zwo ist mittlerweile ja auch aufgetaucht...


----------



## daif (4. Dezember 2004)

wir brauchen aber schon noch 2 Mitglieder im "Tribute to Bergwerk Team"...sind doch alles 5er Teams oder?
auch wenn wir nie vorne dabei sein werden, einen gewissen Grundehrgeiz sollten wir doch schon haben!! Oder? So ein klein bisschen   

Also nicht letzter 

p.s. @fettkloß
du hast schon tribute (mit "e") to Bergwerk geschrieben oder? "tribut to" is irgendwie falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (4. Dezember 2004)

hahaha, ok, ääääähhhhhhmmmm

@ ALL
klickt mal auf Wochensieger und dann schaut euch den Typen "redrace" an...
6 Tage hintereinander über 5 Std pro tag gebikt!!!!! und am 7. Tag 2 Std alternativen Sport   

Alles klar!!! Jajaja, sicher!!!!!!!!!!    

Ich mein, klar gibt es solche Spinner...aber, naja, entweder totaler FREAK oder einfach nur maßloser Übertreiber

oder natürlich Alpencross im November


----------



## PST (4. Dezember 2004)

@daif: ich wollte doch auch noch mitmachen. Somit wären es vier Fahrer? Oder wollt ihr mich nicht.   (eigentlich ja eher )

Bis bald,
PST


----------



## onkel_willi (4. Dezember 2004)

also team3 oder team tribute to bergwerk

Fettkloß
PST
daif
onkel_willi


@fettkloß: hast alle angemeldet?


fehlt noch eine(r).... also auf!!!


ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (4. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> hahaha, ok, ääääähhhhhhmmmm
> 
> @ ALL
> klickt mal auf Wochensieger und dann schaut euch den Typen "redrace" an...
> ...


 Ja, es gibt solche Freaks. Aber mal ehrlich, so einer radelt sicher nicht in Deutschland bei Null Grad. Das hätte mit sinnvollem Training nicht viel zu tun. Es sei denn, er hat im Sommer nichts großes mehr vor. 
 Andererseits kann man es auch so sehen: vielleicht ist er nur so langsam und braucht deswegen für seine Hausrunden so vieeeeeeeeeeel Zeit. 
 Die Bergwerkteams haben übrigends die Verfolgung aufgenommen. Team I - Platz 30, Team II Platz 32. Team Canyon - Platz 22. Das MTB-News-Team haben wir auf Platz 31 in die Zange genommen. Also, immer locker bleiben, wir kommen! 
  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Lumix (4. Dezember 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> also team3 oder team tribute to bergwerk
> 
> Fettkloß
> PST
> ...



....hey ich bin auch dabei. Wie komme ich in die Gruppe oder kann mich von euch jemand eintragen???

Lumix


----------



## daif (4. Dezember 2004)

@lumix 
schreib es dem Fettkloß, der hat uns angemeldet/meldet uns an...

@PST
oh mann, sorry , hab ich übersehen, natürlich bist du wilkommen im Team!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bimota (4. Dezember 2004)

Die Teamwertung sieht doch schon ganz gut aus:

Bergwerk Union auf Platz 29
Bergwerk Union II auf Platz 32
@carloz: deine Werte fehlen noch


----------



## Endurance (4. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teamwertung sieht doch schon ganz gut aus:
> Bergwerk Union auf Platz 29
> Bergwerk Union II auf Platz 32
> @carloz: deine Werte fehlen noch


Hi bimota ich krieg Dich noch wart's ab   . Mit einem fünften Mann/Frau (ja wo sind hier eigentlich die Bergwerkfrauen???) solltet Ihr nochmal einen Satz nach vorne machen. Sag mal Du fährst UND läufst fast jeden Tag wie machste denn das (ins Geschäft?). Zum Glück gibt's fuer's Laufen nit so viele Punkte   

Tja mit Platz 29 war's das dann wohl (trotz Nomercy Einsatz); der TortureKing hat zugeschlagen. Naja morgen is auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## günther69 (4. Dezember 2004)

mühselig ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen !!! Warum gibt's fürs Bike-putzen danach nicht auch noch Punkte ?? Ich muß mich da immer soooo anstrengen   
Für's biken in der freien Natur müßte es für jede Stunde noch'n Extrapunkt geben, um die zu belohnen die bei miesen Wetter (Regen, Schnee, ect) das Outdoor-Training dem Indoor-Training (Rolle, Extremcoutching) vorziehen.
Die Spitzenreiter werden wohl weder Familie, noch Job, od. ähnliches haben, die spulen da Stunden runter....
Aber für mich ist das ein Ansporn, in den nächsten Wochen mehr Sport zu treiben, wir haben uns nächstes Jahr einen Alpencross vorgenommen, und da will ich scho fit sei im Frühjahr.
Also "Training ist alles"


----------



## Nomercy (5. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Tja mit Platz 29 war's das dann wohl (trotz Nomercy Einsatz); der TortureKing hat zugeschlagen. Naja morgen is auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Dezember 2004)

also - tributE to bergwerk team sind :

daif
onkel_willi
PST
Lumix
fettkloß

habs dem xcracer grade nochmal durchgegeben . das team finde ich aber trotzdem noch nirgends !!??

na ja mahl sehn


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> habs dem xcracer grade nochmal durchgegeben . das team finde ich aber trotzdem noch nirgends !!??
> 
> na ja mahl sehn



Naja 3 Bergwerk-Teams .....  wer will den da noch den Überblick behalten????

Großen Respekt vor XCRacer (ist ja sicher ne Menge Arbeit) der auch noch Zeit zum Training hat, wenn ich mir so die Einzelrangliste anschaue!!!

@carloz: deine Punkte fehlen noch!!

So werde mal ein wenig Punkte sammeln gehen!!!


----------



## bimota (5. Dezember 2004)

> Hi bimota ich krieg Dich noch wart's ab  . Mit einem fünften Mann/Frau (ja wo sind hier eigentlich die Bergwerkfrauen???) solltet Ihr nochmal einen Satz nach vorne machen. Sag mal Du fährst UND läufst fast jeden Tag wie machste denn das (ins Geschäft?). Zum Glück gibt's fuer's Laufen nit so viele Punkte


@Endurance
Hallo Endurance. Ja, ich laufe relativ viel, trainiere für nen Marathon. Biken im Moment fast jeden Tag ins Geschäft und wenn ich es schaffe drehe ich noch eine Extrarunde. Am Wochenende ist meistens ein langer Lauf angesagt, wen ich dann noch Bock habe, dann noch biken oder schwimmen.


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2004)

gut, danke Fettkloß fürs anmelden!!

das team hab ich auch grad vergebens gesucht....  
naja, er wirds sicher noch eintragen (Xc racer)


----------



## PST (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

also vom dritten Team ist nach wie vor nix zu sehen, aber ich habe mal die unsere Werte addiert (@Fettkloß: Deine habe ich nicht gefunden, hast du nicht oben irgendwo geschrieben, dass du sie eingetragern hast? Na vielleicht habe ich das auch nur falsch verstanden).

Momentan sind 233 Punkte eingefahren (äh, natürlich auch eingelaufen - klingt nur etwas komisch )  

Damit sind wir virtuell auf dem 35 Rang.  Wie gesagt momentan noch ohne die Werte von Fettkloß. 

Ich glaub wir können schon langsam ne Pulle Sekt aufmachen.  

Grüße,
PST


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Dezember 2004)

ja muss ich mich denn auchnoch als einzelner anmelden oder wie ?????

das ist alles so schlecht beschrieben . 

ich warte die ganze zeit das unser team auftaucht und ich da meine 2 punkte eintragen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2004)

mich kotzt grade an, dass heut der erste Sonntag seit wochen ist an dem ich nicht biken war!
aber gestern war ich erst um 4:30 Uhr im bett und da ich gestern noch joggen war, war es mir heute bei dem nasskalten Wetter nicht möglich mich zu motivieren


----------



## Lumix (5. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ja muss ich mich denn auchnoch als einzelner anmelden oder wie ?????
> 
> das ist alles so schlecht beschrieben .
> 
> ich warte die ganze zeit das unser team auftaucht und ich da meine 2 punkte eintragen kann



Hallo,

Du bist als Forummitglied automatisch aktiviert und kannst gleich unter "Daten eingeben" mit der Eingabe anfangen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## PST (5. Dezember 2004)

@daif: nur nicht die Nerven verlieren. Besser mal ne Pause zum Erholen genehmigen, dann kommt die Motivation schon von selbst! Also Kopf hoch! 

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## PST (5. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ja muss ich mich denn auchnoch als einzelner anmelden oder wie ?????
> 
> das ist alles so schlecht beschrieben .
> 
> ich warte die ganze zeit das unser team auftaucht und ich da meine 2 punkte eintragen kann




Ja, Super! Mit den beiden wichtigen Punkten von dir, ziehen wir auch noch am "Team Trialtech" vorbei! Man, da kann sich der Rest schon mal warm anziehen (bei den Temperaturen auch keine schlechte Idee    ), wenn wir endlich von virtuell auf real   umstellen!

Grüße,
PST


----------



## carloz (5. Dezember 2004)

hoi Loide,

bin am nachtragen. Sorry   
Is nich viel. Bin etwas faul geworden. 
Aber ich MUSS noch fahren 
Hatte Bedenken wegen meiner Lupine wegen dem Akku.
Aber bis jetzt zeigt se im Test keine Macken.
Moin ist der Abschlußtest und dann wird sie in real getestet 
@chris: Haste nen fahrbaren UNtersatz ? Dann kommste ma her und wir machen mal die Warndtstregge, wennd magst !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (5. Dezember 2004)

Die beiden Teams liegen gut beieinander und sind dank Carloz jetzt auch vollzählig. Hoffentlich klappt es auch noch mit dem Tribute-Team.







 Das war meine heutige kleine Tour. Einen höheren Berg gibts bei mir leider nicht, aber dafür habe ich eine prima Zoomfunktion... 
  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## chris84 (5. Dezember 2004)

@carloz: 
ich hab nen Fahrbaren Untersatz, nennt sich Bergwerk Mercury    
is ja net so weit bis zu dir, gibt alles Punkte!
Meine neue Lampe is so gut wie fertig, brauch jetzt nur noch nen Akku, dann können wir mal ein schönes nacht-Training machen. Ab 18.12. habsch Urlaub, dann gehts rund. Bis dahin bin ich noch mit Fahrstunden fürn Führerschein ausgelastet -> mehr wie 2x fahren is pro woche net drin...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Dezember 2004)

@ daif lumix pst & onkel willi , hab ne pm von xcracer bekommen . er sagt wir sind dabei und er hat es weitergeleitet .


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2004)

ja, habs gesehen Fettkloß!!

aber wo sind deine 2 Pkt???
du fehlst noch in der Statistik!!

..sind nur 65 pkt bis zum nächst höheren Platz!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (6. Dezember 2004)

ja - keine ahnung warum ??? habs ihm bestimmt 4x geschickt !!??


----------



## PST (6. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ja - keine ahnung warum ??? habs ihm bestimmt 4x geschickt !!??




@Fettkloß: du musst deine Werte selber eintragen. Auf der Winterpokal-Seite links unter Optionen findest du, wenn du angemeldet bist, den Punkt "Daten eingeben". 

Grüße, 
Patrick


----------



## Lumix (6. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ja - keine ahnung warum ??? habs ihm bestimmt 4x geschickt !!??



...Alles wird GUT  

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=41

Ich fahre heute Abned noch einge Punkte ein  !!!!

Lumix


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. Dezember 2004)

Schade, da hab ich wohl was verpasst ... :-( Also werde ic hdoch fett und träge ... soll sich ja auch für den Sesselpups-Job besser machen .. ;-)


----------



## PST (6. Dezember 2004)

@ Eisenfaust: Wieso den Schade? Deine Werte haste ja jetzt auch drin. Geht doch   

Fett und träge: damit bist du dann aber bergab umso schneller   

Grüße,
PST


----------



## chris84 (6. Dezember 2004)

Man beachte: Bergwerk Union I + II haben aktuell genau den gleichen Punktestand!  Respekt   
Obs am Ende des winterpokals auch so aussieht?

Ich mein es wird langsam Zeit, dass wir uns ein bisschen hochkämpfen, morgen abend werd ich vielleicht nochmal ein paar pünktchen hinzufügen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (7. Dezember 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, da hab ich wohl was verpasst ... :-( Also werde ic hdoch fett und träge ... soll sich ja auch für den Sesselpups-Job besser machen .. ;-)



Bin ich schon drin?


----------



## PST (7. Dezember 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich schon drin?



Hallo Eisenfaust, 

ja du bist drin und deine Punkte sind auch da. 

Platz Name Punkte Details 
1 Lumix 110
2 PST 86 
3 daif 52  
4 Fettkloß 26  
5 onkel_willi 8 

@ Lumix: na was war los?? Wo sind die angekündigten Punkte von Gestern?   

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Lumix (7. Dezember 2004)

PST schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust,
> 
> ja du bist drin und deine Punkte sind auch da.
> 
> ...



...schei**endreck!!!!!      Heute Abned hole ich das nach


----------



## Lumix (7. Dezember 2004)

@PST

zwei Plätze nach oben  

Hey, morgen ist Sauna angesagt, kann ich das wohl auch eintragen   

Lumix


----------



## PST (7. Dezember 2004)

@Lumix:

Keine Ahnug ob Sauna Punkte bringt. Stretching ist jedenfalls kein Punktelieferant, ich sehe daher auch für die Sauna schwarz. Aber frag am besten XCRacer.

Für mich gabs jedenfalls Heute keine Punkte, ich hoffe dass ich das Morgen ändern kann.  


Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## daif (7. Dezember 2004)

oh mann,
das "aufstehen=> dunkel
heimkommen vom Praktikum => dunkel" sorgt nicht grad für Motivationssprünge...
ich hoffe ich schaffe vor dem WE noch n paar Punkte..vielleicht nochmal joggen zwischendurch...

am WE ist auf jedenfall 1mal biken angesagt, öfter wird wohl nix, bin Fr und Sa weg

ich muss was tun, denn selbst wenn ich im hinteren Feld bin nagt das "Durchgereicht-werden" doch n bissl an meinem Ehrgeiz, bzw erweckt diesen aus dem Schlaf...hoff ich.. 

viel Erfolg allen beim Kampf gegen den "Winterfaulenzundlieberimwarmen sitzenundglühweintrinken-Schweinehund"  

Haut rein


----------



## Lumix (8. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann,
> das "aufstehen=> dunkel
> heimkommen vom Praktikum => dunkel" sorgt nicht grad für Motivationssprünge...
> ich hoffe ich schaffe vor dem WE noch n paar Punkte..vielleicht nochmal joggen zwischendurch...
> ...



Als ich gestern Abend mit der allerfeinsten Beleuchtung  bis an die Zähne bewaffnet durch den Regen gefahren bin, habe ich mich auch gefragt "......was mach ich hier". 
War in der Rattenfängerstadt auf dem W-Markt..... http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-hameln.de/ ...ist schon der Hammer, die anderen Leute ziehen sich die feinsten Dinge rein und wir jagen Punkte für den Erfolg.

Für die kalten Tage habe ich einen Tipp von Helmkes Jüngsten vom Hoff erhalten....

Grüße auch an Enneman, die beratend zu Seite gestanden hat  

Lumix


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2004)

... es ist auch männlich, bei Minusgraden 60 Minuten laufen zu gehen ... Gut, es sind genau 59 Minuten gewesen, wir wollen ja sportlich fair bleiben ... Es gibt kein Wetter, bei der die Infanterie nicht kann ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2004)

So ein schei§§ !! Bei uns ist bestes Wetter, und ich muss auf meine blöde Möbellieferung warten die schon gegen 12 Uhr da sein hätte müssen!!!
Glaube heute bekomm ich nicht viele Punkte zusammen (sorry, Bergwerk Union II Team)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Punkten bei einem Crosstrainer aus, zählt das wie joggen???


----------



## carloz (8. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

also bei mir steht nun Training aufm Programm. D.h. 2 Punkte   
Naja, besser, wie nix 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (8. Dezember 2004)

ich muss diese Woche hier auch punktemäßig passen, meine Lampe ist noch nicht fertig, und wenns hell ist muss ich arbeiten oder hab Fahrstunde. Dafür gehts aber am Wochenende nochma rund, 4-8h müssen da drin sein!

Ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass ich Urlaub habe, ich glaube dann wechseln wir auf die Überholspur   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein schei§§ !! Bei uns ist bestes Wetter, und ich muss auf meine blöde Möbellieferung warten die schon gegen 12 Uhr da sein hätte müssen!!!
> Glaube heute bekomm ich nicht viele Punkte zusammen (sorry, Bergwerk Union II Team)



Hab´s doch noch geschafft ne kleine Runde zu biken!! Danach hab ich gedacht joggen wär ja auch mal etwas!!!
Nach 40 Minuten joggen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich doch lieber wieder biken gehe in Zukunft, und das joggen lassen werde!!
Man ist das anstregend


----------



## bimota (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab heute nach dem Laufen im Dunkeln (mit meiner "Grubenlampe") noch ne Runde gedreht. Licht ans Bike und los gings, aber der Akku war schon ziemlich leer... Aber immerhin wenigstens noch ne Stunde...


----------



## Endurance (8. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute nach dem Laufen im Dunkeln (mit meiner "Grubenlampe") noch ne Runde gedreht. Licht ans Bike und los gings, aber der Akku war schon ziemlich leer... Aber immerhin wenigstens noch ne Stunde...


Und ich hatte mich gerade wie ein Schneekönig gefreut Dich überholt zu haben   
Aber wie befürchtet hielt die Freude nicht lange an   

Aber wir   uns alle doch - also egal wer vorne ist Hauptsache Punkte - d.h. Biken


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab´s doch noch geschafft ne kleine Runde zu biken!! Danach hab ich gedacht joggen wär ja auch mal etwas!!!
> Nach 40 Minuten joggen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich doch lieber wieder biken gehe in Zukunft, und das joggen lassen werde!!
> Man ist das anstregend



Bei diesem Wetter ist es auch etwas schwierig ... im Sommer ist das schon eher möglich, da fühle ich mich manchmal so gut, daß ich nach 60 km Rad-rennen auch noch 60 Minuten laufen gehen kann. Aber jetzt ... dem Körper muß auch seine natürliche 'Ruhe' gegönnt werden und wenn Mutter Natur alles in den Winterschlaf schickt - dann wird der Mensch sicher keine Ausnahme spielen ;-)


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich Regale 5 Stockwerke hoch und runter schleppe, zählt das auch?   

Und eine Runde Denksport? Eigentlich mache ich von 8 - 22 Uhr Denksport, da müßten Punkte zusammenkommen, oder?

Nicht so ernst nehmen ...


----------



## PST (9. Dezember 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Regale 5 Stockwerke hoch und runter schleppe, zählt das auch?
> 
> Und eine Runde Denksport? Eigentlich mache ich von 8 - 22 Uhr Denksport, da müßten Punkte zusammenkommen, oder?
> 
> Nicht so ernst nehmen ...



Hallo Eisenfaust,

klar gibts Punkte wenn du die Regale mit dem Bike hoch und runter fährst!  
Wieso eigentlich wieder runter??  

Mach doch den Denksport auf der Rolle, dann gibts auch Punkte  

Grüße,
PST


----------



## bimota (9. Dezember 2004)

> Zitat von Endurance
> Und ich hatte mich gerade wie ein Schneekönig gefreut Dich überholt zu haben
> Aber wie befürchtet hielt die Freude nicht lange an
> 
> Aber wir  uns alle doch - also egal wer vorne ist Hauptsache Punkte - d.h. Biken



Endurance, das schaffst du schon noch, immer nur dran bleiben


----------



## chris84 (9. Dezember 2004)

so, von mir gibts auch mal wieder 7 Pünktchen fürs Team II, die erste Testrunde mit neuer Beleuchtung verlief sehr positiv! Vielleicht drehe ich morgen grad noch ne Runde...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (11. Dezember 2004)

@ tribute to bergwerk team :
hier spricht euer kapitän   --- männer , mir geht das berni bar team auf den sack . immer haben die 3 - 4 pünktchen vorsprung   . 
WIR sind das letzte 5 mann team !!!!!!!! 


ich möchte das sich das sofort ändert . also , tut das in eurer macht stehende und fresst punkte   


gruß - kapitän fettkloß


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Dezember 2004)

@ daif - sehr gut gemacht . sofort die anweisung umgesetzt . so lob ich mir das


----------



## Endurance (11. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ daif - sehr gut gemacht . sofort die anweisung umgesetzt . so lob ich mir das


Als Kapitän solltest Du Dich aber selbst immer vorbildlich benehmen - also wo bleiben Deine 4 Stunden Touren???   
Ach ja und die Zugangsdaten


----------



## Lumix (11. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte das sich das sofort ändert . also , tut das in eurer macht stehende und fresst punkte
> 
> gruß - kapitän fettkloß



..dann leg mal dem Riemen auf die Orgel.

siehe auch http://www.radmuseum.at/Unterseiten/riemen.htm


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Endurance, das schaffst du schon noch, immer nur dran bleiben



Hey, du sollst ihn aber nicht gleich davonziehen lassen    

Hab heute ne kleine Runde bei ca. -4°C gedreht, und habe anschließend 2 Stunden gebraucht um wieder aufzutauen, das müsste normalerweiße auch Bonuspunkte geben


----------



## daif (11. Dezember 2004)

@Fettkloß

SCHEI......!! Sind wir wirklich das letzte 5-Mann-Team???
Das ist ja oberpeinlich!!! Und ich dachte bis jetzt immer, wenigstens nicht letzter/vorletzter (Platz 36 von 40)

übrigens bin ich unter anderem auch wegen dem Berni Bar Team laufen gegangen!!
Allerdings hab ich deine "Anweisung" erst nach dem Laufen gelesen, also war das wohl eher so "zwei Dumme ein Gedanke"    
Ich wäre gerne länger gelaufen, musste aber meine Mutter abholen....

Morgen geh ich zu 99% biken, hoffentlich kommen da mal wieder über 10 Pkt zu stande

gruß an alle "Auchbeiminusgradentrainierer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (11. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

zählt ein Umzug auch dazu ? (2 mal LKW voll aus dem 2. Stock in den 2. Stock )

Ich kann nimmer   

Moin gibbet dann evtl. paar Punkte from me. Schaunmerma wies mittem Wetterchen ausschaut 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2004)

@ endurance & lumix - es ist ein verbreiteter irrglaube das der kapiän die meisten punkte haben muss . der kapitän hat andere , unbezahlbare , eigenschaften wie - unbezahlbare erfahrung , er behält den überblick , gibt wichtige anweisungen und dergleichen mehr .
da der kapitän des " tribute to bergwerk team " leider voll im berufsleben (das leider auch noch als selbstständiger ) steht , sollten seine eingefahrenen und gelaufenen punkte eigentlich 4fach zählen - zu erinnerung : wir haben kurz vor weihnachten und die kunden flippen aus !!!!!!


----------



## PST (12. Dezember 2004)

@ Tribute to Bergwerk Team

Bei mir gings Gestern leider nicht. Hab zwar jede Menge Kilometer zurückgelegt, allerdings mototrisiert. Brauch ne Küche, da wir im Feb. umziehen. 
Wenigstens habe ich mein Wochenziel erreicht: Die Dreistelligkeit   

Ich werd heute aber noch ne Runde drehen. Gibts eigentlich für das TTB-Team nur Punkte wenn man mit nem Bergwerk unterwegs ist oder kann ich auch mal nen anderen Untersatz wählen?   

Grüße,
PST


----------



## onkel_willi (12. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ endurance & lumix - es ist ein verbreiteter irrglaube das der kapiän die meisten punkte haben muss . der kapitän hat andere , unbezahlbare , eigenschaften wie - unbezahlbare erfahrung , er behält den überblick , gibt wichtige anweisungen und dergleichen mehr .
> da der kapitän des " tribute to bergwerk team " leider voll im berufsleben (das leider auch noch als selbstständiger ) steht , sollten seine eingefahrenen und gelaufenen punkte eigentlich 4fach zählen - zu erinnerung : wir haben kurz vor weihnachten und die kunden flippen aus !!!!!!



(das leider auch noch als selbstständiger ) und wir haben kurz vor jahreswechsel und die kunden flippen aus.... DITO!!

sorry, drum komm ich grad auch nicht zu mehr als meinem wöchentlichen bahnenschwimmen...

ciao
onkel willi


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2004)

@ pst - du darfst fahren mit was du willst . hauptsache punkte . 

@ onkel willi - ja wir habens schwer   sei nicht traurig - im april stoßen wir drauf an .


mann mann ist das wetter scheizze . minus 4°C nebel & sau trübsinnig   . also wenn überhaupt gibts heute maximal 4 punkte von mir - muss ich mir aber noch überlegen , bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2004)

mal ne andere frage - was machen eigentlich manche für nen blödsinn   ziehen 2 wochen vor weihnachten noch um oder bekommen neue küchen und so scherze .   

habt ihr euch das nicht für nach dem winterpokal aufheben können ??


----------



## daif (12. Dezember 2004)

ich radel in 15 min los....wenn allerdings keiner meiner Ulmer Kollegen erscheint wirds nur ne kleinere Runde

@Fettkloß und Onkel_Willi
ich glaub euch das gut und gerne mit dem Terror vor Weinachten! Ich kenn das von einigen Kollegen. Daher ein   für jeden Punkt den ihr holt!
(..und jetzt schluss mit der Heulerei und rauf aufs Rad!!!!   )


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2004)

hab heute die ganze zeit gedacht --- berni bar team , berni bar team , berni bar team , berni bar team , berni bar team , berni bar team , berni bar team , berni bar team , berni bar team ..................................

und ruck zuck waren 3 sdt rum .


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2004)

jetzt geh ich fressen - und bierchen tinken


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Dezember 2004)

nächstes ziel  - cielab.org2 tem . das wird schon schwerer , die haben knapp 100 punkte vorsprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (12. Dezember 2004)

...sooo bin auch wieder da....
mit nur n paar Löffeln Joghurt zu starten ist nicht sehr vorteilhaft...
bin knapp über 3 Std gefahren, war über 4 Std unterwegs..
und jetzt bin ich fertig und brauch PAAAASSSSTAAAAA (welche in 10min fertig ist)


----------



## PST (12. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ endurance & lumix - es ist ein verbreiteter irrglaube das der kapiän die meisten punkte haben muss . der kapitän hat andere , unbezahlbare , eigenschaften wie - unbezahlbare erfahrung , er behält den überblick , gibt wichtige anweisungen und dergleichen mehr .
> da der kapitän des " tribute to bergwerk team " leider voll im berufsleben (das leider auch noch als selbstständiger ) steht , sollten seine eingefahrenen und gelaufenen punkte eigentlich 4fach zählen - zu erinnerung : wir haben kurz vor weihnachten und die kunden flippen aus !!!!!!




Hallo Fettkloß,

ich kann dir nur voll und ganz beipflichten. Als Team-Käpten trägt man die gesamte Verantwortung, muss sich um allereli organisatorisches kümmern, die Taktik ausarbeiten, den Team-Playern in den Arsch treten, wenn's mal nicht läuft usw. usw.  Darüberhinaus ist er aber auch verpflichtet sich um das Wohl seines Teams zu kümmern. Also mein Wohl hängt zur Zeit insbesondere von warmen Füssen ab, also her mit den Termo-Bike-Schuhen   

Ach ja, bei mir warens eisige  14 Punkte heute... 

Grüße,
PST


----------



## Nomercy (12. Dezember 2004)

Soweit ich es gerade sehe, hat das Team Canyon kein so "gutes" Wochenende gehabt. Nur noch drei Plätze vor Bergwerk Union. 

26 Team Canyon 592 
27 Team Veronesi 573 
28 Die letzten 5 Apostel 566 
29 Bergwerk Union 558 
30 Harburger Gemsen 534 
31 Bergwerk Union II 522 
32 Team Deisterpflug 503 
33 Invalidenteam 449 
34 cielab.org 2 447 
35 Tribute to Bergwerk Team 378 
36 Berni-Bar Team 351


----------



## Endurance (13. Dezember 2004)

Team Canyon nur noch 2 Plätze und schlappe 30 Punkte voraus - das packen wir - am besten gleich im Doppelpack vorbeiziehen!!!

@Fettkloß:
Sonderlob für den Bikeeinsatz   (übrigens ich arbeite auch noch nebenher   )


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Team Canyon nur noch 2 Plätze und schlappe 30 Punkte voraus - das packen wir - am besten gleich im Doppelpack vorbeiziehen!!!
> 
> @Fettkloß:
> Sonderlob für den Bikeeinsatz   (übrigens ich arbeite auch noch nebenher   )


jaja wenn die liebe Arbeit nicht wäre!!!
Und ich habe morgen Frühschicht, d.h. um 4:45 aufstehen. bis 14 Uhr arbeiten/anwesend sein, und um ca. 15 Uhr in die Pedale treten und Punkte sammeln


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Dezember 2004)

ohhhhh mann - und ich dachte hier wären alle arbeitslos , is ja n richtiger malocherhaufen hier     

na ja , dann nehm ich halt die ausrede das ich einer der ältesten bin   dazu übergewichtig  niemals einem oder zwei ... bierchen abgeneigt  immer alleine trainieren muss   und eigentlich nur über +25°C wirklich gerne fahre     

heute abend 2 bis 3 pkt. wenn ichs vor 5uhr schaffe - tschö


----------



## Lumix (15. Dezember 2004)

@Tribute to Bergwerk Team

Sorry Jungs,

Schei**endreck. 
Eine Magen-Darmgrippe   hat mich zerlegt. Sollen aber heute wieder Punkte aufs Konto.  

Gruß


----------



## Faunus (15. Dezember 2004)

Endlich funktionierts bei mir wieder regelmäßig ins Geschäft zu fahren. Diese und nächste Woche zieh ich das voll durch.

Wir haben das Canyon Team überholt!


----------



## Endurance (15. Dezember 2004)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> Diese und nächste Woche zieh ich das voll durch.


Mach das!!! Bei mir hat gerade die vorweihnachtliche Winterdepression zugeschlagen   . Neben mir steht ein 750ml Landliebe Walnußeisbecher und eine 0,75l Rotweinflasche beides absolut leergefressen und leergesoffen (wunder mich eigentlich über meine Tastaturbeherrschung) ich füühl mich ssooo schlecht helft mir auf's Bike ich platze gleich  :kotz: 



			
				Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben das Canyon Team überholt!


Das war mal und ich kann nix dagegen machen.. am Wochenende ist wieder futtern angesagt (Geburtstage - nit meiner) mal schauen ob ich diese Woche zumindest 8 Punkte hinkriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (16. Dezember 2004)

> 750ml Landliebe Walnußeisbecher und eine 0,75l Rotweinflasche beides absolut leergefressen und leergesoffen



ungeputzte bikes sind geschmacklich ja zu ertragen , aber die mischung !!! da wirds mir ja schon schlecht beim lesen . zum roten hätt ich doch ciabatta mit salami und/oder käse gewählt !
ausserdem nach ner fl. roten noch aufs rad ? die typen in den grünen kostümen sind die herren wachtmeister - nicht vergessen


----------



## Endurance (16. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ungeputzte bikes sind geschmacklich ja zu ertragen , aber die mischung !!! da wirds mir ja schon schlecht beim lesen . zum roten hätt ich doch ciabatta mit salami und/oder käse gewählt !
> ausserdem nach ner fl. roten noch aufs rad ? die typen in den grünen kostümen sind die herren wachtmeister - nicht vergessen


Ich hab jetzt Kopfschmerzen   Das Eis und der Wein waren natürlich nicht zusammen sondern 18:Uhr Eis und später dann der Wein. auf's Rad bin ich natürlich nimmer


----------



## zblume (16. Dezember 2004)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich funktionierts bei mir wieder regelmäßig ins Geschäft zu fahren. Diese und nächste Woche zieh ich das voll durch.
> 
> Wir haben das Canyon Team überholt!




Moin

Oh sch..ße dann muß ich ja noch ein paar Nightrides nach der Arbeit einlegen   .


MfG


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2004)

So ein Mist, mich hat´s erwischt!!
Bin gestern mittag bei -6°C losgeradelt und heimgekommen bei +4°C und strömendem Regen, und das ganze bei einer Zeitspanne von 2,5 Stunden!!!
Jetzt lieg ich im Bett und hab nen dicken Kopf!!
Werd wohl heute einen Ruhetag einlegen müssen!!!
oder soll ich doch noch ne kleine Runde drehen


----------



## daif (17. Dezember 2004)

edit:
musste mich korrigieren...

@zblume

warum hat dein FX7000 quasi ne BW Lackierung?
is das vielleicht n BW?  
die Ausfallenden und die Dämpferaufnahme deuten auch stark drauf hin!


----------



## zblume (18. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> edit:
> musste mich korrigieren...
> 
> @zblume
> ...



Moin Daif

Das haste richtig gesehen, das FX Limited hat den Gemini-Rahmen.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (18. Dezember 2004)

@zblume

danke für die Antwort!

gabs das bike wirklich so zu kaufen? also den Rahmen als Canyon FX7000 Limited?

ich dachte beim ersten mal, dass du n Canyon Aufkleber auf n normales Gemini gemacht hast. aber bei genauerem hinsehen fallen ja doch ein paar Canyon/Iridium-Parts auf


----------



## zblume (18. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @zblume
> 
> danke für die Antwort!
> 
> ...



Moin

@daif

Habe das Bike vor ein paar Monaten gekauft, war im Sparbuch von Canyon drin für nen guten Kurs
 .
Ich glaube die hatten auch noch Rahmenkits zu verkaufen.



MfG


----------



## Endurance (20. Dezember 2004)

700 Punkte Mauer durchbrochen - Lob an alle Beteiligten!!   

Mal schauen ob wir noch einen Platz unter den Top 20 schaffen... (fehlen aktuell ca. 100 points)


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> 700 Punkte Mauer durchbrochen - Lob an alle Beteiligten!!
> 
> Mal schauen ob wir noch einen Platz unter den Top 20 schaffen... (fehlen aktuell ca. 100 points)



IHR ANGEBER    

Los Bergwerk Union II das schaffen wir doch auch!!!!

Leider ist mein Bergwerk beim 1.kostenlosem Kundendienst, und ich muss kurzfristig auf mein Wheeler umsteigen!!!
Zählen die Punkte auch, oder nur auf einem Bergwerk-Bike????

800km in einem Monat -> Winterpokal macht´s möglich, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Lumix (20. Dezember 2004)

....hat jemand Onkel_willi "gesehen"?????


----------



## Faunus (20. Dezember 2004)

War kein schlechtes WE für uns. Heute kommen bei mir noch 7 Punkte dazu. Heute morgen hab ich 15 Min länger ins Geschäft gebraucht wie sonst und musste erstmal meine Zehen wiederbeleben.


----------



## Fettkloß (20. Dezember 2004)

lumix - warum , was willst du vom willi ? punkte    

ich konnte auch nix machen am WE . aber du musst auch aufpassen , der pst scheint auch nix anderes zu machen als training !!!! na ja wir sind ja ein teammmmmmmm


----------



## Lumix (20. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> lumix - warum , was willst du vom willi ? punkte
> 
> ich konnte auch nix machen am WE . aber du musst auch aufpassen , der pst scheint auch nix anderes zu machen als training !!!! na ja wir sind ja ein teammmmmmmm



....genau  

Ich sehe das schon kommen, PST und ich sind nächsten Sommer vom Wintertraining platt und Du und Willi überholt uns munter


----------



## chris84 (20. Dezember 2004)

Die 700er Grenze packen wir auch noch, und team Canyon überholen wir sowieso noch. 
Ich werd gleich noch so ungefähr 2h biken gehen, wenn nix dazwischen kommt werd ich die Woche einige Punkte zusammenfahren. 

Was ist denn mit unseren beiden Teammitgliedern Günther69 und Carloz? die bekommen ja kaum Punkte zusammen...   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (20. Dezember 2004)

@ lumix ------            heheheheh genau das ist unsere masche .

ich frage mich sowieso wo das hinführen soll ? dieser rayc oder wie der sich nennt - ca. 33 std. training im winter , was macht der im sommer ?? 70 std ?????? was sind das für menschen ? trinken die bier ? gehen die auf feten ? haben die feste lebenspartner ? was denken die den ganzen tag lang ? was essen die , nur gesundes zeug ? wie sehen die aus ? warum machen die das ?? was hatten die für ne kindheit ? haben die haustiere ? kennen die "normale" menschen (so einen wie mich z.b.  )? 

ich kenn einen 2 käffer weiter in die pampa . der fährt im jahr zwischen 23.000 und 25.000 km . der hat aber ne frau - keine kinder - keine haustiere .
wohnung - kein haus , das macht arbeit !! geht als angestellter schaffen , nicht selbstständig . fährt regelmäßig im feb oder märz nach malle . fährt immer schon ganz früh am tag rad , so ca. 5 / 6 uhr , damit die alte nicht meckert und er noch alles erledigen kann --- mann wasn sterss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix ------            heheheheh genau das ist unsere masche .
> 
> ich frage mich sowieso wo das hinführen soll ? dieser rayc oder wie der sich nennt - ca. 33 std. training im winter , was macht der im sommer ?? 70 std ?????? was sind das für menschen ? trinken die bier ? gehen die auf feten ? haben die feste lebenspartner ? was denken die den ganzen tag lang ? was essen die , nur gesundes zeug ? wie sehen die aus ? warum machen die das ?? was hatten die für ne kindheit ? haben die haustiere ? kennen die "normale" menschen (so einen wie mich z.b.  )?
> 
> ...



Mit anderen Worten:zum Glück sind wir NORMAL!!!



			
				chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit unseren beiden Teammitgliedern Günther69 und Carloz? die bekommen ja kaum Punkte zusammen...
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Die beiden trainieren bestimmt still und heimlich und tragen nach 4 Wochen ihre Trainingsdaten ein -> Überraschungsangriff auf CANYON   

So kann morgen mein frisch geputztes Bike vom "Kundendienst" abholen, und dann werden fleißig Punkte gesammelt (hab ich zumindest mal vor)


----------



## onkel_willi (20. Dezember 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> ....hat jemand Onkel_willi "gesehen"?????



hohoho,

hier bin ich wieder... bin noch richtig im arbeitsstress. morgen noch früh um 5 ab nach friedrichshafen flughafen, dann fliegt meine holde in die weihnachtsfrische nach kölle. dann noch 4000 emails verschicken und dann noch 2 halbtagsmeetings und dann kommt endlich weihnachten und 2 wochen mit halber fahrt im geschäft.
kann dann endlich mein pfadfinder updaten und mal bisserl fahren.

gestern war es die hölle: erst fast 1 1/2 stunden schnee geschaufelt, dann meine latten rausgeholt und mir ne loipe gespurt. danach gings schon wieder ans schaufeln - heute tut mir alles weh... (sch$$$ bürojob)

letzte woche hab ich mich für unser neues fitnessclub angemeldet - mal sehen ob mir das spinning gefällt!!?? ab dem 2. jänner gehts los - dann komm ich auch mal an bisserl mehr punkte...

euer onkel willi

ps: in meinem nächsten leben werd ich berufsradfahrer


----------



## bimota (20. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit unseren beiden Teammitgliedern Günther69 und Carloz? die bekommen ja kaum Punkte zusammen...




Ja, entweder üben die beiden heimlich oder die kommen einfach nicht vom Weihnachtsmarkt bzw. vom Glühweinstand weg...


----------



## daif (20. Dezember 2004)

@onkel willi
 

wenn du im Frühjahr mal weniger Stress haben solltest könntest mir mal n paar coole Trails bei dir zeigen!
vielleicht bin ich ja auch ab 15 März in Konstanz, aber das entscheidet sich erst mitte bis Ende Februar..!
 


ich hoffe ich komm über die Feiertage mehr als 2 mal aufs Rad
aber grad hats tagsüber -10Grad  
das is doch n bissl heftig


----------



## chris84 (20. Dezember 2004)

> Die beiden trainieren bestimmt still und heimlich und tragen nach 4 Wochen ihr Trainingsdaten ein -> Überraschungsangriff auf CANYON


die Idee ist nicht schlecht... das sollten wir alle machen   


> aber grad hats tagsüber -10Grad


das macht doch nix, ich war auch grad fürs Team 3h bei -5°C und Dunkelheit leiden    dafür hat aber die ganze Zeit schön der Mond geschienen   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Dezember 2004)

> ps: in meinem nächsten leben werd ich berufsradfahrer



so kennen wir dich onkel willi - verbissen wie ein terrier


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Dezember 2004)

mannnnnnn - onkel willi - sehe ich ja jetzt erst   !!!!! 8 punkte auf einen streich   der hammer !!!!


----------



## bimota (21. Dezember 2004)

Kann heute abend keine Punkte mehr einfahren, mein Bike ist heute zur "Inspektion"    Aber dafür baut dann mein Händler die neue Gabel (Fox Talas RLC) dran.   Dann fahre ich ab morgen damit um so länger   

@ Fibbs79 7 Bike-Punkte, @chris84 12 Bike-Punkte gestern, @günther69 2 Punkte durch Kältelauf, super! Es wird ja langsam... Wenn wir weiter so Gas geben schaffen wir das Team Canyon noch...

@carloz, was ist mit dir?


----------



## günther69 (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich versteh auch nicht ganz, wie die anderen, die so weit oben im Ranking gelistet sind, das schaffen zu Biken oder zu Laufen, bei uns ist wettertechnisch einfach nicht mehr drin.

Bin gestern eine kleine Runde gelaufen, bei so ca -15° !!! Mehr ging einfach nich. Danach gings dann mit ein paar Kumpels noch in die Sauna (eine die draußen im Garten steht, mit Kachelofeneinsatz und einer Sitzbank drumherum), um sich wieder aufzuwärmen.

Hab mit am Wochenende einen Rollentrainer (für's Hinterrad) ausgeliehen, der wird über die Weihnachtsfeiertage mal intensiv getestet.
Vielleicht werd ich aber auch wieder mit meinem Schwager ins Holz gehen müßen, um für die nächsten Winter wieder Brennholz für meine Heizung zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Kann heute abend keine Punkte mehr einfahren, mein Bike ist heute zur "Inspektion"    Aber dafür baut dann mein Händler die neue Gabel (Fox Talas RLC) dran.   Dann fahre ich ab morgen damit um so länger



Hab mein Bike heute morgen von der "Inspektion" abgeholt und habe deshalb ...



			
				bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird ja langsam... Wenn wir weiter so Gas geben schaffen wir das Team Canyon noch...


... 3,25 Stunden trainiert 


			
				bimota schrieb:
			
		

> @carloz, was ist mit dir?


 Lebt denn der a... Carloz noch .... ????


----------



## raffic (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich frag mich manchmal wo Ihr die Zeit hernehmt um so viel zu trainieren.
Ich will immer aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Irgendwas muß sich da ändern.
Aber macht Ihr mal schön weiter so. Ich will BERGWERK ganz oben sehen.  

Gruß
rafic


----------



## Endurance (21. Dezember 2004)

Tja letzte und diese Woche hatte ich auch wenig Zeit, da unsere Firma gerade umzieht (so als Weihnachtsgeschenk ein kleiner Umzug...).

Hoffe dass ich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wenigsten ein paar Pünktchen einfahren kann...


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Dezember 2004)

achtung achtung ------ hier spricht der kapitän   

@ pst - deine kleinen geschichten unter deinen einträgen im winterpokal sind sehr unterhaltsam     

@ lumix - ich bitte dich deine teamkollegen nicht dafür zu hassen das es so kalt ist - selbst ich , bekannt als weichei , bin gestern biken gewesen . 

ich wünsche meinem team eine traumhafte weihnachtsfeier ( ein gutes neues jahr wünsche ich euch erst nächste woche )

kleiner tipp vom kapitän : jetzt über die feiertage stehen die chancen recht gut sich an das vor uns liegende team heran zu pirschen   viele haben familiäre verpflichtungen oder sind im urlaub . und genau diese schwäche sollten wir ausnutzen . also jungs , wir schlagen zu wenn die nicht damit rechnen    

ende der durchsage


----------



## Faunus (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab gerade meine letzten Punkte für dieses Jahr eingetragen. Heute hab ich geschwächelt und bin mit dem Auto ins Geschäft gefahren. Nächste Woche bin ich sicher nicht im Internet und hoffe, daß ich dann am 3. Januar was zum Nachtragen hab.

Wünsche euch schöne Feiertage und haut rein!


----------



## Eisenfaust (22. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tipp vom kapitän : jetzt über die feiertage stehen die chancen recht gut sich an das vor uns liegende team heran zu pirschen   viele haben familiäre verpflichtungen oder sind im urlaub . und genau diese schwäche sollten wir ausnutzen . also jungs , wir schlagen zu wenn die nicht damit rechnen
> 
> ende der durchsage



... und wenn man darauf spekuliert, daß der Gegner nach vollendeter Feierlichkeit fett, feist und vollgestopft wie eine post-weihnachtliche Gans im Sessel hängt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (22. Dezember 2004)

@fettkloß
ich hoffe die teams vor uns schwächeln!! Wäre cool etwas aufzuholen!

Wünsche dir und allen anderen auch ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachten


----------



## PST (23. Dezember 2004)

@ Tribute to Bergwerk Team

Sorry Jungs,

aber die letzten Tage ging es mir eher Bescheiden. Irgendwas mit den Kiefernhöhle. Jedenfalls ist mir der Spass etwas vermiest worden. Daher gibts keine Punkte (Obwohl mir bei den Schmerzen eigentlich jede Menge zustehen würden). Ich hoffe, dass ich ab Morgen wieder angreifen kann.

@ Fettkloß

Schön das dich meine Anmerkungen erheitern. Es soll aber ruhig jeder erfahren was ich hier durchmachen muss   . More to come  

@ all

Ich schliesse mich Daif an und wünsch euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Für den guten Rutsch ist es aber noch verfrüht   

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## PST (23. Dezember 2004)

@ all

so eine Unverschämtheit  Schaut euch mal die Einträge von BlackTrek an! Während wir uns hier alle den Arsch abfrieren, fährt der einfach auf den Kanaren jede Menge Punkte ein. Also so gehts doch nicht! Hier muss das Regelment (oder wie das heißt) doch nochmal überprüft werden, oder nicht?!   

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## bimota (23. Dezember 2004)

So Leute, meine neune Gabel ist eingebaut. Ist ja ein megamächtiges Teil...
Jetzt macht das Fahren noch mehr Spaß, hab gleich mal nen paar Runden gedreht, trotz Regen... Egal... und es gibt wieder ordentlich Punkte  

Noch 26 Punkte und wir haben das Team Canyon eingeholt, also Leute Gas geben!!!

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!!!


----------



## Lumix (23. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix - ich bitte dich deine teamkollegen nicht dafür zu hassen das es so kalt ist - selbst ich , bekannt als weichei , bin gestern biken gewesen .


...ist ok, der Scherz musste raus.

Auf diesem Weg möchte ich allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest wünschen und freue mich schon auf die vielen geistreichen Themen im Jahr 2005.

Lumix


----------



## günther69 (24. Dezember 2004)

@all Bergwerkler und all BW-WP-Teams
Fröhliche und friedliche Weihnachten euch und eueren Familien !!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Dezember 2004)

An alle BERGWERKer frohe Weinachten und einen gutes neues Jahr 2005.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Dezember 2004)

Ich wünsche Euch natürlich auch allen ein besinnliches und frohes Weihnachtsfest!!!
Leider konnte und kann ich gestern und heute nicht biken, ich hoffe dass ich lmorgen ein paar wenige Punkte sammeln werde bei dem blöden Wetter!!!

P.S. CANYON wir kommen !!!!!!!


----------



## chris84 (24. Dezember 2004)

Auch von meiner Seite euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Lasst euch reichlich beschenken, fresst net zu viel    und denkt fleissig ans Punkte sammeln!

Ich hab mir heute wieder 10 Punkte fürs Team erkämpft, das war echt ein elend.... es war zwar nicht kalt (10°C), aber es hat die ganze zeit geregnet und der frisch aufgetaute Boden war schlammig ohne Ende.... Aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Team   
Vor Montag wirds wahrscheinlich von mir keine Punkte mehr geben, dann gehts aber wieder los!

Carloz hat immer noch keine Punkte beigebracht, das letzte Training liegt 16 Tage zurück!   
vielleicht Trainiert er aber auch heimlich und trägt die Punkte als Weihnachtsgeschenk nach, dann überholen wir sogar Bergwerk Union I   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Endurance (24. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von meiner Seite euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Lasst euch reichlich beschenken, fresst net zu viel    und denkt fleissig ans Punkte sammeln!
> ...Weihnachtsgeschenk nach, dann überholen wir sogar Bergwerk Union I
> Gruß
> Chris


Na bei den ganzen Grüßen schließ ich mich an. Als Weihnachtsgeschenk hab ich Euch noch 18Punkte mitgebracht (war wirklich eklig zu fahren heute)...
Überholt nur BW I - tretet rein, daß ist gut für meine Motivation   

Irgendwie scheint Team Canyon momentan besonders motiviert NightRacer fährt um sein Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (24. Dezember 2004)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir an alle Bergwerkfahrer. Das Beste zur Zeit ist ja der Winterpokal.
 Danke an Endurance, für den Anstoß. 

 Und danke auch an Bergwerk, die es trotz merkwürdig früher Bestellung bei einem Endverbraucherpreis von 4000 nicht fertiggebracht haben, daß mein Pfadfinder unter dem Weihnachtsbaum steht und ich morgen eine Runde damit drehen kann. Super Leistung!

 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (24. Dezember 2004)

@fettkloß

wie jetzt? erst outest du dich am BW-Tag als "Unter 15Grad bike ich nicht-Mann" und jetzt überholst du mich heimlich während ich mir den Bauch mit essen vollgeschlagen hab??? Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein!!!!!!    

na warte, das bekommst du zurück!  

@all
feiert noch schön!


----------



## bimota (24. Dezember 2004)

Nicht ganz so besinnlich: Ein Biker und Läufer Weihnachts-Ratschlag )) 

Kennst Du den Schweinezyklus? Wahrscheinlich ja! Dieser Zyklus beschreibt, die Reaktion auf niedrige Schweinepreise. Wenn diese niedrig sind, sollte man die Schweine zum Sex animieren, denn es ist zu erwarten, dass nach einer Sauenschwemme die Preise steigen werden. Oder wer heute mit einem Studium startet, sollte genau das Fach wählen, bei dem aktuell ein Überangebot an fertig Studierten besteht.

Du wirst Dich fragen: Was hat denn diese Ferkelei mit mir zu tun? Du weißt doch sicher, dass Weihnachten das fest der Liebe sein soll. Ich glaube aber, dass das nicht so ganz stimmt. Weihnachten ist ein Knabber-, Nasch- Sauf- und Schmausfest. Die Folgen spüren wir fast alle. Klemmendes Hosenbund, weiter geschnallte Gürtel, rosige Gesichter, erhöhte Trainings-Atemfrequenz, wachsende Rettungsgürtel (in englisch viel schöner "Lovehandles" genannt) und allgemeine Trainingsunlust.

Schweinezyklisch betrachtet, solltest Du anders handeln. Beginne doch damit genau ab heute abzunehmen, denn wenn Du Dich jetzt zurückhältst, Marzipankartoffeln bei Schweinefutter einordnest, Gänsebraten aus Tierschutzgründen ablehnst, Adventsschokolade bis zur nächsten Bestzeit aufhebst, den geschenkten Wein dem Weihnachtsmann zurück in den Sack schiebst, dann wirst Du nicht schwerer, sondern leichter. Zudem macht geringeres Gewicht Trainingslust, was wiederum zu Gewichtsverlust führt.

Nun betrachte Deinen Gewinn durch diese Maßnahmen. Statt 2 kg zuzunehmen, nimmst Du zwei ab. Diese Differenz von 4 kg wandelst Du beim Silvesterlauf bzw. -Rennen in Leistung um und startest einen Angriff auf Holger Meier, der ja bekannter weise ein Fresssack vor dem Herrn ist. Total disziplinlos der Typ. Wenn Du an ihm vorbeiläufst bzw. fährst und er keucht wie eine sechsköpfige Sexorgie, dann wird das für Dich ein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk sein, welches zehnmal besser schmeckt als 20 Beutel Schokoladentrüffeln.

Tröste Holger Meier im Ziel und schenke ihm als Sinnbild Deines Bedauerns eine Packung dieser wunderbaren Plätzchen (Plätzchen kommt von Platzen!!!) für die Deine Frau so berühmt ist und die zu gut 50% aus Butter bestehen. Die haut er sofort weg, Du darfst natürlich nicht grinsen.

Dennoch wünsche ich Dir/euch (Holger Meier auch, richte es ihm bitte aus) ein frohes, besinnliches und sattes Weihnachtsfest. Ehrlich!


----------



## daif (24. Dezember 2004)

@bimota

 
danke für diesen Beitrag! Wirklich extrem amüsant!!

Ich habe mir für morgen gleich biken vorgenommen! (ok, schon vor deinem Beitrag)

Schöne Feiertage noch


----------



## Fettkloß (25. Dezember 2004)

@ daif - ja ich fahre saumäßig ungern unter 15°C - ich stehe zu meiner aussage ) da kannst du mal sehn wie ich mich für das team aufopfere !

aber ich dachte du würdest trainieren und deine punkte noch nachtragen . das du nur 22min für einen "satteltest" nachträgst - damit hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet . sorry für den denkfehler !!

aber heute wirst du mich doch wieder überholen - oder ?


----------



## daif (25. Dezember 2004)

nach dem du mich so bloß stellst muss ich jetzt wohl aufs bike  
ich werde jetzt mal ne runde drehen, ob's dann mehr wie bei dir wird weiss ich nicht...is ja auch egal, haupsache n paar Punkte fürs Team


----------



## Fettkloß (25. Dezember 2004)

ich wollte dich keinesfalls blosstellen - hab ich auch nicht - oder ?????

ist es jetzt schon so weit das ich mich für meine wenigen punkte entschuldigen muss weils zu viele (für mich) sind ???? sei froh das ich nicht "der SCHweDe" heisse und 900minuten rad gefahren bin !!!!!!!!!!!!!

glaubst du das das stimmt - 900 minuten !!!!!!!!!


----------



## daif (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!!!!!!!!!!!

du weisst doch dass das alles nur Spass ist! (weisst du doch oder?)
du dich für deine Punkte entschuldigen   oh Gott wo sind wir denn!
Ich finds doch gerade witzig, dass wir doch etwas Ehrgeiz entwickeln obwohl wir bei der Teamzusammenstellung eher meinten wir werden eh kaum Pünktchen machen  

klar, wir sind am unteren Ende des Rankings...aber bis März is noch ne Weile  
Ich hoffe wir machen noch ein paar Plätze gut!

Also hau rein Fettkloß, und alle anderen natürlich auch  

btw.: dieser rayc (Nr.1 im Gesamtranking) is quasi die letzten 6 Wochen jeden (JEDEN) Tag gebikt, also sorry aber das finde ich echt "erstaunlich", ums mal so auszudrücken...das ist doch unmenschlich und wohl nur zu schaffen wenn er Radkurier oder sowas ist

nochwas:
ich freue mich schon tierisch aufs Bergwerk Saison-Opening, um da mal mit euch allen zu biken!!!!
Ich hoffe doch das Opening findet auch statt!!!

und jetzt fahre ich los, werden aber höchstens 2 Std..


----------



## PST (26. Dezember 2004)

@ Tribute to Bergwerk Team

Jawohl, die Teamtaktik ist bisher voll aufgegangen! Wir haben uns am *Invalidenteam* vorbeigeschoben und liegen auf einem guten 34 Platz. Als nächstes nehmen wir uns dann *Team Deisterpflug* vor. Uns trennen lächerliche 18 Punkte im Moment. Sobald die gesamte Bodensee-Region zugeschneit ist, überschüttet uns onkel_will dann auch wieder mit Langlauf-Punkten, ist doch so (hoffe ich)?! . Die Teams auf Rang 32 und 31 sind auch schon in Sichtweite! Nur weiter! Nur weiter (Ach halt, dass ist ja die Aufgabe des Teamkäptns. Nicht das ich noch Ärger wegen Amtsanmaßung bekomme  )! 

Ich hoffe ihr habt kalorientechnsich das Weihnachtsfest gut überstanden.  

Viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (27. Dezember 2004)

@ pst - ich bin zwar der kapitän , aber ich freue mich wenn die teammitglieder trotzdem selbsständig denken und handeln wenn es unserem gemeinsamen ziel dient   es erfüllt mich selbstverständlich auch mit stolz so ein prachtvolles team anführen zu dürfen . 
onkel willi wird uns noch wertvolle dienste leisten - da bin ich mir sicher , auch wenn es am bodensee 30°C plus hat   

an alle bergwerkfahrer und mein team --- ein gesundes + erfolgreiches 2005 , auf das alles was ihr euch vornehmt auch gelingt !!!


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Dezember 2004)

@ tribute to bergwerk team - - - mach mal einer bitte 4 punkte auf unser konto (oder mehr wenns geht)


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2004)

So Jungs es fehlen zur Zeit nur noch *3 Punkte* bis wir das Team Canyon eingeholt haben (los bimota trag deine Punkte ein   )

@carloz: was ist los mit dir??? Keine Lust mehr zu Biken in diesem Jahr???


----------



## bimota (27. Dezember 2004)

*Noch 3 Punkte??* Dann werde ich gleich mal los und mindestens 3 Punkte machen...

@Fibbs79  Hab ich ja eben erst gesehen. 10 Punkte??? Klasse, super Leistung.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch 3 Punkte??* Dann werde ich gleich mal los und mindestens 3 Punkte machen... .




So kenn ich Dich    



			
				bimota schrieb:
			
		

> @Fibbs79  Hab ich ja eben erst gesehen. 10 Punkte??? Klasse, super Leistung.



Sollten eigentlich mehr werden, aber es wurde leider dunkel draußen, und ich hatte keine Lampe dabei   

Vielleicht morgen


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Dezember 2004)

mist - jetzt hat deisterpflug 608 . bitte bitte liebes team , wenigstens 2 punkte , dann haben wir die invalieden   

ich musste nach dem biken noch holz hacken . jetzt bin ich geduscht - also bitte verlangt nicht das ich noch heute die 2 punkte machen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich wollt ja heute auch noch ein paar punkte bei bringen, hab aber den ganzen Tag in der Garage mit meinem motorisierten Zweirad verbracht (ich hoffe mein BW verzeiht mir das   ), und heut abend gehts noch auf die Piste...
Aber für mogen sind 5cm Schnee gemeldet, dann gibts mindestens 10 Punkte!   

Ich glaub ich muss mal persönlich zu Carloz fahren und dem in den A.... treten  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## daif (27. Dezember 2004)

sorry fettkloß,

vielleicht morgen  

ich hab am Samstag nach dem biken bemerkt dass mein Hinterrad rumwackelt. is wohl Lagerspiel....da ich aber keine Ahnung davon hab wollt ich mal meinen dad fragen => biken wohl erst wieder morgen

Joggen geht nicht!! Hier ist 10cm nasser schneematsch und da hat man nach 5 Schritten nasse Füsse...falls man noch nicht auf der Fresse liegt  

und ausserdem hats durchgehend schneeregen


----------



## PST (27. Dezember 2004)

@ Fettkloß

Tja, meine fünf Punkte auf der Rolle haben wohl nicht mehr gereicht!  

Oh, aber was sehen meine enzündeten Augen (reib). Wir wir sind ja doch noch vorbeigerutscht am Invaliden-Team. Scheinbar wird die DB nicht so schnell aktualisiert!   Jetzt sind es auch zu den deisterpflug nur läpische 10P. Die krigen wir noch.  

Aber Alle Achtung Fettkloß, da hast du dich ja Heute nicht lumpen lassen mit deinen 13 Punkten   

@daif 
Der Trend geht zum Zweit-Bike  oder zumindest zu einem Ersatzlaufradsatz... Nicht so ernst gemeint. Ich bin aber immer ganz froh, dass ich mal im Fall der Fälle ein paar Ausweichsmöglichkeiten habe. Mein Tune-Vorderrad sieht zur Zeit auch äusserst labil aus der Wäsche.  

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## bimota (27. Dezember 2004)

So wieder zurück, sind doch mehr als 3 Punkte geworden. Aber es reicht noch nicht. Das Team Canyon hat den Aufruf es wohl gehört und kräftig Punkte eingefahren... Wenn unser Carloz etwas helfen würde, dann würden wir sie locker überholen. Oder ist er mit dem BW eingeschneit???


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Dezember 2004)

@ tribute to bergwerk team ---- daif , bring das so schnell wie möglich in ordnung . eine freie rolle von tacx kostet auch nicht die welt !!!!! pst , was heist "HEUTE" nicht lumpen lassen , ich bin völlig am ende da ich schon seit ein paar tagen punkte einfahre  ausserdem kapier ich es überhaupt nicht warum es für ne stunde laufen nur 3 punkte gibt   eigentlich müsste es je 10min 1 punkt geben - fazit = wer sich quält und läuft wird mit wenig punkten bestraft


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Dezember 2004)

@ pst in privater angelegenheit -- pst , was hast du vor ??? wüsetdurchquerung mit dem bike . also 29°C im wohnzimmer und dann noch auf der rolle --- wie muss ich mir das vorstellen ?


----------



## PST (28. Dezember 2004)

@ Fettkloß

zu den 29°: Ich habe den Pulsmesser am Handgelenk getragen, ergo misst der natürlich nicht gerade genau. So warm wars nicht im Wohnzimmer, schließlich hatte ich die Balkontür auf. Aber ohne Fahrtwind heizt man dann doch ganz schön auf und ohne Handtuch geht dann nix. Jedenfalls war das Wetter Gestern so Bescheiden, dass ich mich nicht auf die Straße gewagt habe. 


Das mit den Punkten für's Laufen finde ich auch etwas ungünstig. Zumindest eine gleiche Bewertung wäre sicherlich angemessen. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es zumindest für mich härter bei den Temperaturen Rad zu fahren als zu laufen (na ob das so ein tolles Argument ist??). Normalerweise wäre mein mein Anteil an Lauf-Einheiten sicherlich höher. Ich denke auch, dass das Laufen effektiver ist als das radln. Da gehen aber die Meinungen sicherlich auseinander. 

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Endurance (28. Dezember 2004)

PST schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fettkloß
> Das mit den Punkten für's Laufen finde ich auch etwas ungünstig. Zumindest eine gleiche Bewertung wäre sicherlich angemessen.


Von dem Trainingseffekt her gesehen hast Du recht, aber darum geht's beim Winterpokal ja nicht alleine. Er soll hauptsächlich dazu animieren zu BIKEN, wir sind hier schließlich ein MTB Forum    und nicht Laufforum. Aus diesem Grund hat Radln die höchste Punktewertung pro Zeit.

Ürbigens Schlechtwetter ist nur bedingt eine Aussrede, wenn ich die Punkte von anderen in den letzten Tagen anschaue...


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Dezember 2004)

na ja endurance - richtig ist das das hier ein bikeforum ist . also gehe ich mal davon aus das sowieso mehr gebiked wird als gelaufen (siehe statistik). ich denke nicht das wenn es pro 10minuten laufen einen punkt gäbe sich das hier in ein laufforum verwandeln würde . 
selbst bei einer stunde auf der rolle ist man mehr gefordert als beim biken in "normalem" gelände  . hörst du auf zu treten fällst du um ..... aber da will ich ja garnix drüber sagen .

aber egal - ich habs ja vorher gewusst


----------



## chris84 (28. Dezember 2004)

Seid froh, dass es fürs laufen überhaupt punkte gibt!   

Ich war grad mal wieder 2 stündchen unterwegs, die erste Einheit für heute   
ungefähr -2°C und ich bin ganz ganz sachte gefahren (138er Durchschnittspuls), damit ich noch etwas power für nachher übrig habe. Es hat nämlich gerade ziemlich kräftig angefangen zu schneien   Sobald 5cm liegen bin ich weg! für min. nochmal 2 Stunden!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (28. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid froh, dass es fürs laufen überhaupt punkte gibt!
> Sobald 5cm liegen bin ich weg! für min. nochmal 2 Stunden!


Genau!!
Ich mach mich jetzt auch auf den Weg - ein wenig Pfadfinder spielen...


----------



## carloz (28. Dezember 2004)

So,

der alte Carloz lebt noch.
Wenn man nich fährt kann man auch keine Pukte machen.
Bin am nachtragen.
Einmal gefharen, nur ohne Winterschuhe m8 es wenig Spaß 
Hatte das letzten Winter als nich so kalt in Erinnerung.
Naja vielleicht gleich bisserl fahrn. Da läuft man ja bestimmt mehr, als man fährt   

greetZ
Carloz

P.S. Den Günter krich ich aber noch


----------



## chris84 (28. Dezember 2004)

> P.S. Den Günter krich ich aber noch


das will ich doch hoffen!
Laufen braucht man im moment eigentlich noch gar net so viel, vorausgesetzt man hat gute reifen drauf (und das hast du ja! die XLS sind im Schnee erste Sahne), und eis ist keines unterm Schnee. 

Zum Thema kalte Füße: Eine Anschaffung von Winterschuhen lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Fahr doch einfach mal zum Decathlon (is ja bei dir um die Ecke) und hol die ein paar Neopren-Überschuhe, du wirst erstaunt sein wie warm deine Füße dann bleiben! Ich fahr sobald es unter 10°C geht oder Nass wird nur noch mi den Dingern!
Am besten erledigst du das gleich, schnallst dann die Lupine ans Bike und dann wirste mal sehen wie schnell da 10-15 Punkte gemacht sind   

gruß
chris


----------



## carloz (28. Dezember 2004)

@chris:

servus,

ich soll JETZT mit dem Auto nach SLS zum Decathlon ?
Du hast schon rausgesehn ?!
Die Neopren Dinger hatte ich eigentlich bestellt, sind aber nich gekommen. Warum auch immer 
Wollte mir trotzdem Schuhe holen.
Find das irgendwie handlebarer und das Weihn8sgeld ist ja NOCH nicht alle 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (28. Dezember 2004)

wer sacht denn dass du mit dem Auto fahren sollst, du hast doch ein Bike   
Und ins Decathlon darfste das auch bestimmt mitnehmen. 

Für Schuhe legste ungefähr nochma 200s hin, in meinen Augen ist das einfach zu viel, dafür dass man die ja nicht so oft braucht. Neoprens bekommste für ~20-30, und die sind wesentlich flexibler einzusetzten...

Aber eigentlich isses ja egal, hauptsache du sammelst Punkte!   

Ich mach grad meine Lampe flott, sobalds aufhört zu schneien werd ich losradeln....

Gruß
Chris


----------



## bimota (28. Dezember 2004)

Carloz, du lebst ja noch.   

@chris84+carloz
Dank eurer Einträge haben wir das Team Canyon überholt. Nun fahrt noch fleißig Punkte rein. Ich werde auch gleich noch los und ein paar Pünktchen holen...


----------



## Endurance (28. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Schuhe legste ungefähr nochma 200s hin, in meinen Augen ist das einfach zu viel, dafür dass man die ja nicht so oft braucht. Neoprens bekommste für ~20-30, und die sind wesentlich flexibler einzusetzten...


Winterschuhe sind sch... teuer stimmt. Aber ich war die Neoprenis absolut satt, alle zwei Monate kaputt und wenn man mal laufen muß rutschen die meisten immer von der Fußspitze nach oben. Finde ich mehr als nervig und für mich eigentlich nur eine Notlösung, da bei längerem Schiff noch nicht mal wasserdicht. Aber das ist ja total OT und deshalb sollte wir die Diskussion pro/contra nicht weiters vertiefen...


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Dezember 2004)

@ tribute to bw team -- euren kapitän hats erwischt  das holzhacken in noch feuchten radklamotten war wohl falsch - heute morgen noch halsweh ----jetzt kopfweh halsweh schweißausbrüche usw. - kurz gesagt der kapitän hat die seuche   
ich werde jetzt gleich die gesamte hausapotheke einwerfen


----------



## Lumix (28. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ tribute to bw team -- euren kapitän hats erwischt  das holzhacken in noch feuchten radklamotten war wohl falsch - heute morgen noch halsweh ----jetzt kopfweh halsweh schweißausbrüche usw. - kurz gesagt der kapitän hat die seuche
> ich werde jetzt gleich die gesamte hausapotheke einwerfen



....gute Besserung!!!!

Ach, wegen Hobbyaufgabe verkaufe ich ein Hardtrail der Marke Drössiger   (@TortureKing, Torsten!!  Nur ein Gag, ich halte mich natürlich an die Regeln  )

.... ne, ne diese Schmerzen!!!

Lumix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2004)

Bin heute leider nicht zum Biken gekommen da ich 3 Stunden damit beschäftigt war in meine eigene Wohnung zu kommen (Schlüssel vergessen    )

Jetzt bin ich endlich wieder drin und bin am Auftauen!!!

Morgen werd ich wieder fleißig Punkte sammeln gehen!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Carloz, du lebst ja noch.
> 
> @chris84+carloz
> Dank eurer Einträge haben wir das Team Canyon überholt. Nun fahrt noch fleißig Punkte rein. Ich werde auch gleich noch los und ein paar Pünktchen holen...



Was für ein Bild!!!


----------



## günther69 (28. Dezember 2004)

Die letzten werden die ersten sein !    
Falls ich von Carloz überholt werde, hab ich kein Problem damit, hauptsache es gibt PUUNKTE für's Team, um diese Canion (die anderen halt) hinter uns zu lassen.

Respekt an die, welche bei unseren derzeitigen Wetter (Schneeregen, Wind, Matsch, Kalt, usw....) aufs Bike steigen und DRAUSSEN Punkte sammeln, RESPEKT


----------



## chris84 (28. Dezember 2004)

@günther69: das war die Falsche Reaktion, du bist raus!     

wo bleibt denn hier der Sportliche Ehrgeiz? will sich einfach so überholen lassen...   Kämpf gefälligstens!   

Ich bin grad von er zweiten Tour für heute zurückgekommen, wieder etwas über 2h, in frischen 8cm Neuschnee. Deshalb sinds obwohl 2h lang nur 27km geworden, es waren noch fast keine Spuren im Schnee...
Wenns die Nacht nicht noch 10cm Schnee gibt oder taut werde ich mich morgen früh gleich wieder aufs Bike schwingen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PST (28. Dezember 2004)

@ tribute to bergwerk team

Hallo Kollegen, 
wir sind gleich auf mit Team Deisterpflug   !!! Schafft noch einer einen Punkt?? Bei mir warens heute nur vier Punkte. Leider, aber die Rolle schafft mich und auf Draussen habe ich gerade kein Bock (trotz sündhaftteurer Winterschuhe   !!!).  

@ Fettkloß

ja auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung!


----------



## bimota (28. Dezember 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute leider nicht zum Biken gekommen da ich 3 Stunden damit beschäftigt war in meine eigene Wohnung zu kommen (Schlüssel vergessen    )
> 
> Jetzt bin ich endlich wieder drin und bin am Auftauen!!!
> 
> Morgen werd ich wieder fleißig Punkte sammeln gehen!!



Statt 3 Stunden vor der Tür zu stehen um auf den Schlüsseldienst oder Mama zu warten, hättest du ja auch 3 Stunden lang ums Haus fahren können... Dann hätten wir wenigstens Punkte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bimota (28. Dezember 2004)

günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzten werden die ersten sein !
> Falls ich von Carloz überholt werde, hab ich kein Problem damit, hauptsache es gibt PUUNKTE für's Team, um diese Canion (die anderen halt) hinter uns zu lassen.



Was ist das denn für eine Einstellung?? Nicht aufgeben, bewußt aktiv sein...


----------



## Nomercy (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Teams (und Einzelkämpfer)!

Respekt vor den gezeigten Leistungen und dem zumeist gebündelten Siegeswillen. Doch bitte nicht vergessen, die Strategie! Ein bisschen im Windschatten bleiben, verhilft oft am Ende zum Sieg. Ich möchte mal einen von Euch am Rande geäusserten Gedanken aufgreifen: eine tolle Alternative wäre es, wenn wir unsere Teams im Ranking kreiseln lassen, z.B. durch blockweise versetzte Eingaben in einem 3-Wochen-Zyklus. Somit wähnt sich der nahe Gegner auf der Überholspur, dann lassen wir mit der Eingabe abreissen, er demoralisiert und versucht erst gar nicht wieder aufzuschließen. Das wäre Teamtaktik! 

P.S.: Ich fahre immer noch im Schnee mit den vielgeschmähten Ralphs.  
P.S.: Für warme Füsse: SCHICHTEN. 1.) Dünne kurze Socke, 2.) Dicke lange Socke, 3.) Normale Bike Schuhe, 4.) Neopren- oder Windstopperüberzieher.
Da brauch ich nicht mal spezielle Winterschuhe und mit etwas Geschick bekommt man sogar 5 oder 6 Lagen hin.  

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## bimota (28. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Teams (und Einzelkämpfer)!
> 
> Respekt vor den gezeigten Leistungen und dem zumeist gebündelten Siegeswillen. Doch bitte nicht vergessen, die Strategie! Ein bisschen im Windschatten bleiben, verhilft oft am Ende zum Sieg. Ich möchte mal einen von Euch am Rande geäusserten Gedanken aufgreifen: eine tolle Alternative wäre es, wenn wir unsere Teams im Ranking kreiseln lassen, z.B. durch blockweise versetzte Eingaben in einem 3-Wochen-Zyklus. Somit wähnt sich der nahe Gegner auf der Überholspur, dann lassen wir mit der Eingabe abreissen, er demoralisiert und versucht erst gar nicht wieder aufzuschließen. Das wäre Teamtaktik!
> 
> ...



Die Idee ist klasse, vielleicht sollten wir uns einmal abstimmen und dann wirklich versetzte 3-Wochen Eingaben vornehmen. Ich finde die Idee gut. Team Bergwerk I,II,III:Was meint ihr dazu?

Du hast deine Schuhe sicherlich 2 Nummern zu groß gekauft, stimmts?
Aber der Tipp spart einem dem Kauf der teuren Winterschuhe. Ich schichte bisher immer nur bei Hemden und Hosen, auf die Idee mit den Socken bin ich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## Nomercy (28. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Du hast deine Schuhe sicherlich 2 Nummern zu groß gekauft, stimmts?
> Aber der Tipp spart einem dem Kauf der teuren Winterschuhe. Ich schichte bisher immer nur bei Hemden und Hosen, auf die Idee mit den Socken bin ich noch nicht gekommen


Ja, das ist ganz lustig, die sind tatsächlich eine Nr. zu groß. Hatte mich schon geärgert, sie dann aber doch behalten - ein paar vollnormale gurkige Shimano Shoes für 60.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2004)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> Statt 3 Stunden vor der Tür zu stehen um auf den Schlüsseldienst oder Mama zu warten, hättest du ja auch 3 Stunden lang ums Haus fahren können... Dann hätten wir wenigstens Punkte...



Man warum bin ich da nicht gleich draufgekommen .....

Meine Bikes stehen leider in meiner Wohnung, werde aber morgen etwas nachholen!!

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @günther69: das war die Falsche Reaktion, du bist raus!
> 
> wo bleibt denn hier der Sportliche Ehrgeiz? will sich einfach so überholen lassen...   Kämpf gefälligstens!
> 
> ...



@chris84: so muss es sein, immer fleißig Punkte sammeln    

Für was stehen die Prozentangaben bei dir????


----------



## Lumix (28. Dezember 2004)

PST schrieb:
			
		

> @ tribute to bergwerk team
> 
> Hallo Kollegen,
> wir sind gleich auf mit Team Deisterpflug   !!! Schafft noch einer einen Punkt?? Bei mir warens heute nur vier Punkte. Leider, aber die Rolle schafft mich und auf Draussen habe ich gerade kein Bock (trotz sündhaftteurer Winterschuhe   !!!).
> ...



....ich habe meine heutigen Punkte gerade eingegeben!!!!!

Strike


----------



## daif (29. Dezember 2004)

@nomercy
über die Idee lässt sich reden, vielleicht ist sie echt nicht schlecht! (=sie ist gut)

ausserdem scheinen wir als einzige Leute markentreue zu haben, neben Canyon, aber erstens haben wir 3!! Teams und ausserdem: einer von denen fährt ja ein BW   (sorry zblume   )

das finde ich cool   

@fettkloß
jetzt bloß nicht zu viel= falschen Ehrgeiz zeigen sondern erstmal konsequent auskurieren, sonst fällst du noch für länger aus!!!
Gute Besserung!!

von mir gibs morgen wieder Punkte, denn es schneit grad heftig und ich hoffe dass es nicht gleich wieder matschig wird morgen dann fahr ich nämlich auch im Neuschnee (wie chris)    Neuschnee is geil!!


----------



## Nomercy (29. Dezember 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @nomercy
> über die Idee lässt sich reden, vielleicht ist sie echt nicht schlecht! (=sie ist gut)
> 
> ausserdem scheinen wir als einzige Leute markentreue zu haben, neben Canyon, aber erstens haben wir 3!! Teams und ausserdem: einer von denen fährt ja ein BW   (sorry zblume   )
> ...


 Natürlich soll bei aller Strategie der Funfaktor & vor allem die Motivation nicht zu kurz kommen.

Eine Variante uns abzustimmen, wäre ein Extra-Thread:


In dem jeder Fahrer seine (noch nicht im WP erfassten) Punkte schon mal vermerken kann (Einzelaktivität + Punktesumme ab letzter Eingabe), das ist ja für die Motivation wichtig.   
Dann (nach ca. 3 Wochen) gibt der jeweilige Teamchef (Endurance, Bimota, Fettkloß - also 1 Team pro Woche, spät abends!!!) diese Punktesammmlung "frei zum Angriff" auf die Konkurrenz und den Winterpokal.   
Die Teamchefs sollten darüberhinaus diese Freigaben aufeinander abstimmen (z.B. Wechsel der Reihenfolge etc.). 
 So zemürben wir die Konkurrenz. 

 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (29. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich soll bei aller Strategie der Funfaktor & vor allem die Motivation nicht zu kurz kommen.
> 
> Eine Variante uns abzustimmen, wäre ein Extra-Thread:
> 
> ...


Huch - ich bin Teamchef  

Mir juckt's aber jeden Tag in den Fingern. Ob ich der Sucht der Winterpokalpunkteeingabe widerstehen kann  

Aber die Idee hat was. Bimota kriegt mich so auch immer wieder klein: kaum habe ich ihn eingeholt trägt er seine Punkte der letzten drei Tage ein   (Fibbs, der alte Schleicher, kommt langsam von hinten rangerobbt...). 

Wenn Fettkloß und Bimota zustimmen, setzt BW I jetzt mal 2 Wochen aus (bin jetzt eh eine Woche weg - leider ohne Bike - dicker werd   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. Dezember 2004)

danke leute , für die genesungswünsche - heute gehts mir noch beschizzener ! hab mir so superteure tropfen geholt in der apotheke , mal sehn ob die was bringen . 

darf man eigentlich mit ner erkältung so ganz leicht auf der rolle fahren (indoor) oder kann das auch schädlich sein ??ich bekomm halt schlecht luft , deswegen nur ganz leicht


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Dezember 2004)

zu dem vorschlag mit den punkten :

wenn wir die in einem extra thread schon vermerken können die anderen das doch lesen und sich zusammenrechnen - oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ????
grundsätzlich hab ich nix dagegen - nur mir gehts eigentlich so wie endurance , aber wenn wir das mehrheitlich beschließen dann solls so sein .


----------



## bimota (29. Dezember 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich soll bei aller Strategie der Funfaktor & vor allem die Motivation nicht zu kurz kommen.
> 
> Eine Variante uns abzustimmen, wäre ein Extra-Thread:
> 
> ...



Ups, ich bin Teamchef??  

Also ich finde die Idee klasse, wir können das meiner Meinung nach so machen.


----------



## bimota (29. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Huch - ich bin Teamchef
> Mir juckt's aber jeden Tag in den Fingern. Ob ich der Sucht der Winterpokalpunkteeingabe widerstehen kann
> 
> Aber die Idee hat was. Bimota kriegt mich so auch immer wieder klein: kaum habe ich ihn eingeholt trägt er seine Punkte der letzten drei Tage ein   (Fibbs, der alte Schleicher, kommt langsam von hinten rangerobbt...).
> ...



@Endurance
Ja, dann setzt du jetzt erst einmal mit dem BW I Team für 2 Wochen aus. 
Ohne Bike???? dicker und keine Punkte????  
Wie willst du mich denn dann einholen? Fängst du jetzt an wie Holger Meier?   

@Fettkloß
Wie stellst du dir das vor? Vorschlag: Nach BW I könnten wir als  BW II Team für 2-3 Wochen die Eingabe aussetzen, danach wärt ihr als BW III dran.


----------



## bimota (29. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> danke leute , für die genesungswünsche - heute gehts mir noch beschizzener ! hab mir so superteure tropfen geholt in der apotheke , mal sehn ob die was bringen .
> 
> darf man eigentlich mit ner erkältung so ganz leicht auf der rolle fahren (indoor) oder kann das auch schädlich sein ??ich bekomm halt schlecht luft , deswegen nur ganz leicht



Kuriere dich erste einmal richtig aus, bevor du wieder loslegst.

Frische Luft hilft, aber ansonsten solltest du dich nur erholen. Nehme regelmäßig Vitamin C zu dir (jetzt ist es ja zu spät). Ich mixe mir in die Selterflasche etwas Calciumascorbat (magenfreundliche Ascrobinsäure). Neben der Bewegung an frischer Luft habe ich damit diesen Herbst/Winter bisher alle Erkältungsviren/bakterien/etc. überstanden bzw. nicht bekommen.


----------



## bimota (29. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> zu dem vorschlag mit den punkten :
> 
> wenn wir die in einem extra thread schon vermerken können die anderen das doch lesen und sich zusammenrechnen - oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ????
> grundsätzlich hab ich nix dagegen - nur mir gehts eigentlich so wie endurance , aber wenn wir das mehrheitlich beschließen dann solls so sein .



Ich sehe das auch so, wenn wir das in einem Extra Thread vermerken, dann ist der Überraschungseffekt natürlich nicht mehr so groß, allerdings wissen wir dann natürlich nicht was wir so angesammelt haben. Für die Motivation wäre der Stand des Sammelkontos schon gut.


----------



## Lumix (29. Dezember 2004)

@ Teamchef Team III  ...

.....sage dem Fußvolk nur rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Dezember 2004)

> @ Teamchef Team III  ...



   

also die kapitäne endurance & bimonta sind dafür . ich habe ja gesagt das ich es so machen würde wie es die mehrheit beschließt . 
natürlich ist auch die mehrheit im team erforderlich - lumix soll das bedeuten du wärst nicht damit einverstanden ???  
daif = dafür
ich = egal - tendenz was mer hat das hat mer   
lumix = egal ? tendenz dagegen ?
onkel willi = ??


----------



## PST (29. Dezember 2004)

@ Fettkloß

Ich werd wohl wieder nicht gefragt   . Meine Meinung interessiert keinen, ich bin unwichtig. Oh, oh meine Motivation!!!  

Da schuffte man sich ab und was ist der Dank??? Buhuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (29. Dezember 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> also die kapitäne endurance & bimonta sind dafür . ich habe ja gesagt das ich es so machen würde wie es die mehrheit beschließt .
> natürlich ist auch die mehrheit im team erforderlich - lumix soll das bedeuten du wärst nicht damit einverstanden ???
> daif = dafür
> ich = egal - tendenz was mer hat das hat mer
> ...



Ne, ich bin dabei, wir müssen nur in Info bekommen, wann wir die Daten eingeben sollen!!! Evt. bekommen wir von Dir eine Mail!!!


----------



## Lumix (29. Dezember 2004)

PST schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fettkloß
> 
> Ich werd wohl wieder nicht gefragt   . Meine Meinung interessiert keinen, ich bin unwichtig. Oh, oh meine Motivation!!!
> 
> Da schuffte man sich ab und was ist der Dank??? Buhuh




Asche auf unsere Häupter!!!!

Ich habe hier einen Link eingefügt, der nur für PST bestimmt ist!!!!  

http://www.hilberger.de/txt_komminmeinenarm.htm

Lumix


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Dezember 2004)

oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

pst - oh gott oh gott , asche auf mein haupt , wie konnte ich dich nur vergessen -- unser haupt punktelieferant , mann o mann , da könnt ihr sehn wie krank ich bin .

wir haben dich alle sehr sehr lieb   bitte bitte sag uns doch wie du es gern hättest


----------



## PST (29. Dezember 2004)

@ Fettkloß

Schon ok, habe meinen Zusammnbruch überlebt   .

Ich bin mehr deiner Ansicht. Für mich ist es für die Motivation besonders wichtig die Punkte einzutragen und im Ergebnis zu sehen wo ich und wo das Team im Ranking steht. 
Das mit dem Zusatzthread ist eventuell ein passable Lösung, schliesslich müssen wir uns ja (wie bisher in diesem Thread) auch gegenseitig motivieren. Die Übersichtlichkeit ist aber schwieriger, als einfach die Ranking-Tabellen anzusehen. 

Ein eher theoretischer Punkt ist, dass XCRacer auf die Idee kommen könnte, das Regelwerk zu änderen, um uns somit daran zu hindern alle Punkte nachzutragen. Wie gesagt eher unwahrscheinlich...

Darüberhinaus verstehe ich das Versteckspiel sowieso nicht ganz. Als Sportler (als solchen sehe ich mich) ist Fairplay für mich wichtig. Meiner Ansicht nach motiviert es uns doch gerade  , dass die anderen Teams dagegenhalten und wir gezwungen sind noch eine Schippe zu zulegen. 

Als treuer Teamfahrer (ich liebe Alliterationen) neheme ich den Mehrheitsbeschluss des Teams natürlich an.


----------



## chris84 (29. Dezember 2004)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch Rad?    oder hackt ihr die ganze Zeit hier nur im Forum rum und entwickelt unnötige Strategien? 
heut morgen bin ich leider net mehr gefahren, es hat ziemlich nass geschneit... Ich werde das aber heut im laufe des Tages noch nachholen!


			
				Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Mir juckt's aber jeden Tag in den Fingern. Ob ich der Sucht der Winterpokalpunkteeingabe widerstehen kann


Das Problem hab ich auch, ich fahr ja nur um dann gleich sofort die Punkte eintragen zu können   außerdem würde das in Arbeit ausarten, sich die Zeiten und alle anderen Informationen, die ich dort ablege irgendwo zischenzunotieren. Da gehe ich lieber Biken und fahre die Strategie: voll auf Angriff!!!   


			
				Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> @chris84: so muss es sein, immer fleißig Punkte sammeln
> Für was stehen die Prozentangaben bei dir????


Die Prozentangabe ist einer der Infos aus meinem Pulsmesser, dürfte der Anteil der Fettverbrennung sein. P ist übrigends der Durchschnittspuls. Der Rest ergibt sich. (bevor weitere Fragen kommen 
 )

Also: Schwingt euch auf Bike! Die Punkte bekommt man net geschenk!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## daif (29. Dezember 2004)

also ich finde 3 Wochen zu lang!!
wie lange kann man eigentlich nachtragen????

ich denke 10 Tage oder so reichen völlig!!
Ich halte es auch nicht 3 Woche  ohne eintragen aus!!

Ausserdem könnte der schuss auch nach hinten losgehen!
Wir ruhen uns auf unserem "großen Schlag" in 3 Wochen aus und merken dann, dass er im Vergleich zur konstant punktenden Konkurrenz gar nicht soooo groß ist!! Was dann???

Versteht ihr?? Wenn wir konstant punkten, dann sind wir flexibel in unserer Reaktion => siehe Fettkloß' Aufrurfe "hey, bitte noch schnell 2 Punkte Team blabla hat heute ordentlich zugelegt und ist nah am überholen" z.b.!!!

Also würde ich das Punkte-Intervall nicht zu lange machen!!
Oder wir müssen uns per email oder so gegenseitig die Punkte zukommen lassen, damit wir anschätzen können wo wir bei Eintragung der Punkte momentan liegen würden!!

Ist das verständlich?
Wie seht ihr das "Problem"??? Zu übertrieben??

edit:
@chris
hab dein post gerade erst gelesen, frag mich auch ob wir die sache mit der Strategie gerade übertreiben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. Dezember 2004)

na ja - ich denke das mit dem punkte nachtragen ist eher als spielerei zu sehen . ähnlich wie bei der tour de france - lance armstrong macht einen auf sterbender schwan um dann am letzten anstieg alle zu versägen .

also sieht es jetzt so aus - 3 dafür und 2 schließen sich der mehrheit an . mal sehn ob ich das aushalte   

obs sportlich fair ist ? na ja - zu eng sollte man das alles nicht sehen . 
das die anderen mehr gegenhalten wenn sie unsere punkte sehen ? ja das auf jeden fall . und anspornen tut das mehr !! (das sieht man ja schon im eigenen team )

also meine meinung = gleich eintragen , aber ich will kein spielverderber sein


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Dezember 2004)

aha ich seh schon - tendenz --- sofort punkte eintragen , angriff ist die beste verteidigung


----------



## Nomercy (29. Dezember 2004)

@TEAM-CHEFF's & FUSS-FOLK

Ja, ich würde das ganze auch eher nicht so ernst nehmen. Deswegen auch das Punktesammeln im Thread und nicht als Geheimniskrämerei. Was das 3-Wochen-Intervall angeht, verstehe ich das nur als einen groben Maximalwert. Maßgeblich dürften hier die scharf das Ranking beobachtenden Augen der Teamleitungen sein, den zu große Abstände dürfen auch nicht entstehen.
Ausserdem muß man sich auf Gegener in der Nähe konzentrieren & nicht gleich die Melibokus-Biker versuchen zu zermürben. 

Gruß
Nomercy

P.S.: @ich trag dann erst mal ein bis zwei Wochen nix ein.


----------



## daif (29. Dezember 2004)

@fettkloß+Tribute to Bergwerk-Team

wie wäre es wenn wir als "Pilotprojekt"   erst wieder ab Montag (oder Mittwoch, mir egal) unsere Punkte eintragen??
könnte man ja mal probieren oder?


----------



## Endurance (29. Dezember 2004)

OK, wir kriegen ja doch nicht alle Meinungen unter einen Hut, und bevor die Leute Ihre Trainingsdaten verlieren und nicht mehr eingeben können lieber alles gleich eintippen. ==> jeder so wie er will.

@ich: warte jetzt mal 2 Wochen und lass mich aus den top 100 verdrängen (kann ja eh nit viel fahren, da nit daheim)

@DerböseWolf: hat schon eine Verwarnung bekommen, wegen Wenigfahrerei. Wird Zeit das hier härtere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.   

@Radlkaiser: hat sich durch Weihnachtseinsatz gerade so noch um die Verwarnung gedrückt   

@ALLE: Vielen Dank für Euer teammäßiges mitmachen, hätte nie gedacht hier so eine Welle (upps sollte man jetzt wohl nicht sagen) der Begeisterung loszutreten. Also das war jetzt wohl mein letzter Beitrag dieses Jahr:

GUTEN RUTSCH an Euch ALLE


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> (Fibbs, der alte Schleicher, kommt langsam von hinten rangerobbt...).



So werde ein weinig schleichen gehen    
Darf ich dann meine Punkte eintragen, oder erst wieder in 3 Wochen????

@Fettkloß: wünsch dir natürlich auch ne gute Besserung!!!
(ich trinke im Winter jeden Tag nen heißen Tee mit dem Saft einer halben Zitrone drin, wie bimota schon sagte Vitamin C eben, hat mir bis jetzt gut geholfen!!!)


----------



## bimota (29. Dezember 2004)

Also, liebes BW II Team:
Ursprünglich war geplant, dass BW I ca. 2-3 Wochen die Eintragungsfüße stillhält, anschließend wir als BW II-Team, danach BW III.

Wir bekommen nun doch nicht alle Meinungen unter einen Hut
Tippt von daher eure Einträge ein, so wie ihr es wollt.

@ich: Ich werde in ca. 2 Wochen meine Einträge etwas zurückhalten, selbst wenn ich aus den top 100 raus sein sollte. Das habe ich zum Teil ja jetzt schon getan, wie Endurance bereits erkannt hat.  

@Fibbs79, der alte Schleicher.
Kannst im Moment alles voll eintragen. Ob du in ca. 2 Wochen deine Einträge zurückhalten kannst überlasse ich dir. Fahre in jedem Fall so wie bisher auch möglichst viele Punkte ein.


----------



## chris84 (30. Dezember 2004)

tja, kaum fangen die an hier irgendwelche Strategien durchzuziehen, zieht die BWUnion II an der Ier vorbei!   
Also Leute, macht mal gut Druck, jetzt lassen wir uns net mehr überholen. Canyon liegt ja schon weit abgeschlagen zurück (hoffentlich fangen die net auch mit so nem Strategiegedöns an   )

Gruß
chris


----------



## Nomercy (30. Dezember 2004)

@chris84: oh Mann, Chris, es sollte Dir beim Lesen des Beitrags von Bimota aufgefallen sein: kein Mensch zieht hier irgendwas durch. 
 Kennst Du die Geschichte von dem kleinen Jungen, der am frühen Abend die Straße entlang läuft und mit dem Stock in der Hand an jede Straßenlaterne schlägt. Genau in so einem Moment schaltet das Elektrizitätswerk den Strom ab. Und der Junge denk: "oh, ich brauch nur mit dem Stock an eine Laterne schlagen und schon geht das Licht aus". Bergwerkunion II geht in die verdiente Führung. Doch nicht wegen des Strategiegedöns von "die", die hier irgendwas "durchziehen". 
  Have Fun.
  Nomercy


----------



## bimota (30. Dezember 2004)

super Chris84, hast ja wieder 10 Punkte eingefahren. Gibt alles und mach fahr weiter so aktiv  

Im übrigen: Keiner zieht hier irgendetwas durch.  

Carloz, was ist mit dir eigentlich los??? Hälst du Winterschlaf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (30. Dezember 2004)

nehmt meine Aussagen doch net so ernst   

ich werd versuchen das mit dem Training so weiter durchzuziehen (ich merke auch schon einen Trainingserfolg   ), Bis Sonntag läuft aber wohl nix mehr, weil das Wetter ziemlich krass umschlagen soll. Wenns mir gelingt im neuen Jahr 3 mal die Woche mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit zu fahren bin ich zufrieden!

Gruß
chris


----------



## Nomercy (30. Dezember 2004)

@Chris84:
   Wie gesagt, Respekt vor der Leistung von Team Bergwerk Union II (ausser Carloz , doch wäre er nicht, sähe es noch "schlimmer" für den Rest aus).
   Da wechseln die Gefühle zwischen Motivation und Resignation (wegen mangelnder Zeit fürs Radeln).
   Ersteres überwiegt aber! 

   Gruß, Nomercy

 P.S.: Und das Tribute Team darf auch nicht unterschätzt werden, die arbeiten sich mit einer unbeirrbaren Stetigkeit hoch. Hier ist noch gar nichts entschieden...


----------



## chris84 (2. Januar 2005)

was is denn mit der BWUnion I los? haben die sich fürs neue Jahr vorgenommen nicht mehr zu trainieren?   
Und sonst, habt ihr euch vorgenommen, hier nix mehr zu schreiben?    is so ruhig hier... wo bleibt der Kampfgeist? 

@BWUnion II: bis wann schaffen wir die 1000? kommendes Wochenende? Ich werd versuchen noch ein bisschen Gas zu geben, mir machts Training im Moment ziemlich viel Spaß   

@Nomercy: Ich glaub auch ohne Carloz würds net viel schlimmer aussehen    

Gruß
Chris


----------



## bimota (2. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nomercy: Ich glaub auch ohne Carloz würds net viel schlimmer aussehen
> 
> Gruß
> Chris


----------



## bimota (2. Januar 2005)

@@chris84
wenn du weiter so viele Punkte wie heute holst, dann haben wir die 1000er Marke ruckzuck erreicht. Super Leistung!!!   
Bei mir hat es heute zu so vielen Punkten nicht gereicht.


----------



## Nomercy (2. Januar 2005)

Als ich zu Endurance ins Team bin, war von mir sogar nur eine Einheit alle zwei Wochen für den Pokal avisiert.  Ja, ich kann nur in freien Intervallen was machen. Über die Woche geht i.d.R. garnix. Der Beruf geht vor und insbesondere während der Feiertage habe ich in meinem Fach Hochkonjunktur.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (2. Januar 2005)

Kaum ein paar Stunden vom Silverstertrip zurück schon hat mich die Sucht wieder gepackt. Ich konnt's nicht lassen und mußte ein paar (wenn auch nicht Bike) Punkte eintragen. Ich werd mich bessern    obwohl BW I gerade abstürzt


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Januar 2005)

@ tribute to bergwerk team - wie ihr ja wisst war euer kapitän krank , na ja - sagen wir heftig erkältet . ok , ich hab seit meinem letzten eintrag nix gemacht . das team dümpelt so vor sich hin - habt ihr punkte gesammelt ? ich weis , die verzögerungstaktik - ja ja , ich will nur wissen ob ja oder nein , nicht wie viele .

ihr könnt doch unmöglich so faul gewesen sein wie ich - oder ? 

ich werde morgen oder übermoren wieder gaaaaaaaanz leicht anfangen


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

naja, die Verzögerungstaktik ging bei mir in die Hose  
ich hab eine Woche nix eingetragen (bis vorgestern)
aber da ich nur 2mal Krafttraining gemacht hab und nur 1mal biken war kamen nur 15pkt dabei raus => ca selber Platz wie vorher im Gesamtranking (hinter einem gewissen Herrn "Fettkloß")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (6. Januar 2005)

Hi Mädels,

bad news aus dem Saarland: Das Carloz is krank und liegt im Bett (okay ich hab mich an den PC geschleppt, werd aber gleich wieder entschwinden) 

Wünsche ein schönes Training *grummel*
Ich wollte die Woche wieder mit dem Laufen starten. Des is zum ko****   

Dieses miese HalzWeh. Das bringt mich noch um...

So ! Nun gehtZ mir besser 

Meld mich, wenn es wieder weiter geht !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (6. Januar 2005)

oh je,
gute Besserung, und kurier dich gut aus!!!!

und werd ja nicht beim BW Treffen im Frühjahr krank!!!


----------



## chris84 (6. Januar 2005)

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung!

aber da sieht mans mal wieder: das sind die ersten Entzugserscheinungen!   der Junge hat einfach zu lange net mehr aufm Rad gesessen, und das verkraftet der Körper halt nicht so einfach mirnixdirnix   

Ich guck mal ob ich heut abend noch ein paar punkte zusammenbekomme...

Gruß
chris


----------



## carloz (6. Januar 2005)

@chris: Schweddsbanaan   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bimota (6. Januar 2005)

Auch von mir guuuuute Besserung. Kuriere dich erst mal ordentlich aus, dann gehts es mit den Punkten schon weiter...


----------



## chris84 (6. Januar 2005)

ich geh jetzt in die Offensive! hab mir vorgenommen morgen mit dem bike auf die Arbeit zu fahren, und am Samstag+Sonntag trainieren! die 1000 bekommen wir voll!
War grad noch ne Runde fahren, ist extrem matschig im Moment. Dafür hatte meine runde glaub ich noch nicht mal 100 höhenmeter auf fast 60km. (immer am Fluss entlang   )

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (7. Januar 2005)

Noch 8 Punkte bis tausend!


----------



## bimota (8. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 8 Punkte bis tausend!


Die tausender Marke ist geknackt....


----------



## chris84 (8. Januar 2005)

primäres Ziel erreicht!   

bis wann packen wir die 2000? Ende Februar?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PST (8. Januar 2005)

@ Fettkloß

wer um 6:25 an einem Samstag im Internet surft kann auch nicht wirklich krank sein (oder eher doch  ). Wo sind deine 20 Punkte??? 

Ansonsten wünsch ich natürlich allen angeschlagenen WP-Fahren gut Besserung


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2005)

aha - mir wünschs du also keine gute besserung ???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   

ausserdem hab ich mich doch schon gesund gemeldet - schon vergessen   

ich werde sofort meine punkte von gestern eintragen die ich zusammen mit einem anderen forumsmitglied eingefahren habe - siehe seasonopening 2005


----------



## PST (9. Januar 2005)

@ Fettkloß

natürlich hoffe ich das du, als unser Team-Leader, bei besster Gesundheit bist ! Das überträgt sich dann hoffentlich auch auf das ganze Team. 

Allle Achtung mit deinen 17 Punkten, allerdings möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass du dich beim eintragen wohl im Datum vertan hast. Nicht das wir noch wegen eines Formfehlers disqualifiziert werden


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2005)

ich danke dir vielmals für den hinweis und habe es natürlich sofort berichtigt    und das sonntägliche beineausschütteln auch gleich eingetragen


----------



## chris84 (9. Januar 2005)

bei mir hats heut nur für 2 Stündchen gereicht. eigentlich wollte ich mehr, aber nachdems mich dann ziemlich am Anfang schon hingehauen hat war die Motivation nicht mehr so üppig. Aber die tausend haben wir ja schon weit übertroffen, jetzt kann ich mich guten gewissen 5 Tage vom Training abmelden, muss die Woche aufn Lehrgang. Frühstens am Freitag hagelts wieder Punkte...

Bis dahin frohes trainieren!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Januar 2005)

@ fibbs

ich habe gestern ne Tour mit fettkloß gedreht.
Wir waren unter anderem auch in Hauenstein beim uphill-race.
Wo warst DU. Dachte wir machen mal einen Überraschungsbesuch. Haben Dich aber leider nicht entdeckt.
Das Tannenzäpfle Bier "Eiszäpfle" war aber nicht schlecht.
Übrigens haben wir auch NIKOS aus PS mit seinem Faunus LSD Carbon aus dem Forum getroffen. Also 3 BERGWERK Forenmitglieder in Endorfin County.


Gruß


----------



## Endurance (10. Januar 2005)

Besser spät als nie hat BW I nun auch die 1000 erreicht und zwar glatt - für die exakte Puntklandung sollte es einen Sonderbonus geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (11. Januar 2005)

Moin,

so. Nase hat im Groben aufgehört zu triefen.
Noch leichten Hustenreiz habsch.
Meint ihr ich kann am WE ran ?
Ich hatte schon mal die schlaue ID mit ner kleinen Erkältung laufen zu gehn, und danach hatte ich die größte meines Lebens 
Aber ich will doch jetzt wieder fahrn und laufn und überhaupt   
Ich werd immer fetter, das muss aufhören   
Also, kann ich ran am WE, oder nich ?

Danke für Tipps im Voraus !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Januar 2005)

@ daif - hier spricht der kapitän !!!!!! es wird mir langsam unheimlich das du keine punkte einträgst


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Januar 2005)

@ carloz - dein kapitän lässt dich ja ganz schön allein . er gibt dir nich mal tipps zur regeneration !!!

also pass uff - erkältung muss natürlich weg sein . dann noch ca. 2/3 tage nix machen und dann langsam (ga1) anfangen . 
wenn du dich dann noch mit obst (also vitamine , mineralien usw. ) vollstopfst sollte alles klar gehen . 
wenn du das gefühl hast das du frierst baldmöglichst aufhören mit der trainingseinheit !!! 


zum abnehmen - du musst einfach mehr energie verbrauchen als du zu dir nimmst   fett wenig , zuckerzeugs wenig  usw.


----------



## daif (13. Januar 2005)

@fettkloß
...ja! und weisst du was noch erschreckender ist????
ich hab auch keine gemacht!!!!    also nix mit verzögerungstaktik...
ich musste die letzte und diese Woche Bewerbungen schreiben und bei nem Quereinstieg (FH) wollen die tausend Sachen, nur jeder irgendwie anders aufbereitet...blabla..kotz mich an...
und da ich auch noch nebenher Praktikum hab, also von 7-18 Uhr ausser haus bin bleibt keine Zeit mehr für anderes...

ich werde wohl erst wieder am WE biken....
mit sehr viel Glück morgen


----------



## Fettkloß (13. Januar 2005)

@ daif - oh oh oh , das hört sich ja schlimm an   na egal , dann soll halt lumix mehr punkte machen


----------



## Eisenfaust (14. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> zum abnehmen - du musst einfach mehr energie verbrauchen als du zu dir nimmst   fett wenig , zuckerzeugs wenig  usw.



Der Trick besteht darin, die Energiebilanz negativ zu halten! Mehr Energie zum Verdauen aufwenden, als aus der Nahrung extrahiert werden kann. Und das geht so: Alles, was man ißt, tiefgefroren essen! Alleine das Aufwärmen schluckt soviel Energie, daß man damit klasse abnhemen kann.


----------



## Nomercy (14. Januar 2005)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trick besteht darin, die Energiebilanz negativ zu halten! Mehr Energie zum Verdauen aufwenden, als aus der Nahrung extrahiert werden kann. Und das geht so: Alles, was man ißt, tiefgefroren essen! Alleine das Aufwärmen schluckt soviel Energie, daß man damit klasse abnhemen kann.


 @ALL: Der Tipp ist echt klasse!


----------



## Lumix (14. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ daif - oh oh oh , das hört sich ja schlimm an   na egal , dann soll halt lumix mehr punkte machen



Ich trage meine Punkte erst Ende Januar ein, dann sind wir auf Platz zwei und qausi schon Gewinner  

Ne, leider nur ein Scherz  !!! Mich hat es auch zerlegt, am WE soll es aber wieder fluppen!!!!

Lumix


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Januar 2005)

wie es hat dich zerlegt ?????? auf die schnauze gefallen oder krank ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (15. Januar 2005)

wo kommt denn die Berwerk-Union auf einmal her? kaum is man mal 5 Tage nicht da, gehen die voll auf Angriff, wo gibts den sowas?   
Canyon liegt ja weit abgeschlagen zurück, ich hoffe nur, dass die nicht mir irgendeiner Taktik auftrumpfen   

Also weiter fleißig trainieren, wir haben 1 Platz eingebüßt!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (15. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kommt denn die Berwerk-Union auf einmal her? kaum is man mal 5 Tage nicht da, gehen die voll auf Angriff, wo gibts den sowas?
> Canyon liegt ja weit abgeschlagen zurück, ich hoffe nur, dass die nicht mir irgendeiner Taktik auftrumpfen
> Also weiter fleißig trainieren, wir haben 1 Platz eingebüßt!
> 
> ...


 @Chris. Wir geben euch Rücken-Deckung. 
 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Nomercy (15. Januar 2005)

@Carloz: Eine Sache muß ich nach dem Betrachten Deiner Bikepokal-Details mal fragen: Heute ist der 15.01., Du bist in den letzten zwei Monaten zwei mal Rad gefahren (15.11. + 26.12.). Warum so wenig? Dein armes bildschönes Mercury bekommt ja Komplexe. Soweit ich weiß bist Du im Besitz einer Lupine Nightmare Pro. Steht die auf Deinem Nachttisch? Warum so viel Geld ausgeben, wenn man nicht an kalten Winterabenden dunkle Trails runterheizt? Das verstehe ich nicht. 
  Es grüßt Dich, Nomercy


----------



## günther69 (16. Januar 2005)

man, oh man, das war heute knapp! War schon Richtung Heimat unterwegs, als mir in einer Linkskurve nach ein bisschen Abbremsen der Hinterreifen weggesemmelt is. Zum Glück gehts dem Bike schon wieder besser, und mir fehlt ausser ein paar Abschürfungen an Knie und Schienbein, Prellung der Schulter auch nicht viel (tun aber schön schmerzen).
Aber was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich um ein paar Winterpokalpunkte einzufahren (zwar nich so viel wie meine anderen Teammitglieder, aber daran wird gearbeitet).
Hoffe das ich morgen wieder meinen Arm ein bisserl besser Bewegen kann, um wieder 2Punke bei unserem Winterausgleichssport (Yolleyball) draufpacken kann.
Also, die nächsten Ausfahrten werd ich mal wieder ein bisserl langsamer machen, und etwas vorsichtiger sein.

@ all
"Hals und Beinbruch, wenn möglich Kette rechts"


----------



## daif (16. Januar 2005)

@günther

oh je  
gute Besserung!!


@all
was geht jetzt??
hab meine Punkte von heute eingetragen und er ziegt sie im Gesamtranking bei den Details ("mehr") auch an aber er hat sie nicht dazuaddiert?? Ich hab immer noch 116 sollte aber 133 habe!
im Teamranking stehts richtig  
hoffentlich lädt der das noch richtig!

@Tribute to Bergwerk Team
ich weiss ich hab in den letzten 2 Wochen wenig gemacht, aber berufliche Laufbahn/ Studium geht vor....
aber wir sind ja LETZTES 5er TEAM!!!!!!    
das muss sich aber ändern!!!!!!! DRINGEND!!!!!

gruße,
david


----------



## Fettkloß (17. Januar 2005)

@ daif - moin   -- das mit dem letzten 5mann team haben wir doch schon geübt   --- ich hatte gestern null bock obwohl vormittags sonne pur , na ja aber sauuuu kaaaalllttttt - ich versuche mich diese woche zusammen zu reissen und mal 1 oder 2 pünktchen zu machen  

und daif - bei uns wird keiner fertig gemacht weil er keine oder wenig punkte reinholt .     schau dir mal den armen carloz an   in seiner haut möchte ich nicht stecken   bekommt vorgehalten das er nen tolles rad und sogar ne tolle lupine hat und nix macht   das is ja wie früher in der schule   als mutti sagte "bub , jetzt hab ich dir ein neues mäppchen und einen neuen füller gekauft und du schreibst immernoch 6er"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günther69 (17. Januar 2005)

Wann und wieviel Sport (und damit auch WP-Punkte) macht muß jeder selber wissen.
Ich habe mir für heuer so einiges vorgenommen (2-3 Marathons, Alpenüberquerung, evtl. einzelne CC-Rennen bei uns in der Umgebung OTV-Cup) und da ist der WP genau der richtige Ansporn um dran zu bleiben und mindestens jeden 3.Tag was zu machen. Aber mit einer Familie (eine Frau. zwei Kinder 2 und 4 Jahre) bleibt da nich viel Spielraum in Bezug auf die Trainingszeit übrig. Und die anderen Bikekumpels sitzen lieber am warmen Herd (die werden sich aber dann im Frühjahr noch wundern !).
 
Also, jeder bringt seinen möglichen Teil ein !


----------



## carloz (17. Januar 2005)

> @Carloz: Eine Sache muß ich nach dem Betrachten Deiner Bikepokal-Details mal fragen: Heute ist der 15.01., Du bist in den letzten zwei Monaten zwei mal Rad gefahren (15.11. + 26.12.).



Stimmt !   



> Warum so wenig?



a) Urlaub b) krank ?



> Dein armes bildschönes Mercury bekommt ja Komplexe.



Allerdings !   



> Soweit ich weiß bist Du im Besitz einer Lupine Nightmare Pro.



Korrekt !



> Steht die auf Deinem Nachttisch?



Nee hängt am Wiesel, wieso ?



> Warum so viel Geld ausgeben, wenn man nicht an kalten Winterabenden dunkle Trails runterheizt? Das verstehe ich nicht.



Da müsste ich dann auf meine 2. Antwort verweisen.
Aber Gott sei Dank hält die Lampe ja nich nur ein Jahr   



> Es grüßt Dich, Nomercy



Gruß zurück.
Es is halt derzeit bei mir so.
Da waren andere Prioritäten, dazu die Krankheit, die nich besser werden will.
Ich bin ehrlich. Könnt ja auch jede Woche was hinschreiben, aber so sieht es momentan aus.
Natürlich sehe ich mich hier nicht gezwungen mich krank zu fahren.
Wenn es nich geht geht es nich.
Jedoch bin ich auch nich die sportliche Leuchte !
Zudem geht mir in der dunklen Jahreszeit das alleine fahren aufn Zeiger.
Hab nur noch einen wirklichen Trainingspartner und der is zur Zeit oft auf Reisen. Aber ich hoffe doch diese Woche mal wieder zum Ausritt zu kommen, bzw. wenigstens laufen zu gehn 

@Fettkloß: Ja siehste ! Meckern können se, aber fragt keiner wie´s mir geht    Das is mobbing !!!

Nee das mit dem Essen is klar. Da ich mich eh die ganze Woche im Büro von Ananas, Nüssen, Bananis, Äpfeln und Mandarinen ernähr is das schon klar.
Ich muss das jetzt wieder anrollen lassen. Aber wie gesagt: Fühl mich noch ned so fit. Aber werde Ende dieser Woche wieder was tun ! Versprochen ! Und wenn´s "nur" Laufen isch.

greetZ vom faulen
CarloZ


----------



## bimota (17. Januar 2005)

@Carloz
Werde erst einmal wieder richtig gesund. Kuriere dich richtig aus, dann kannst du wieder richtig gas geben. Gesund haben wir von dir viel mehr auch wenn es im Moment keine Punkte von dir gibt.


----------



## carloz (17. Januar 2005)

@bimota: Danke, wenigstens einer, der mich versteht 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (17. Januar 2005)

@Carloz: Gute Besserung. Irgendwie muß ich eine echt beschi§§ene Art haben, meine Texte zu formulieren. So werde ich trotz Smilie  eher mißverstanden. Wollte weder Meckern, noch Schulmeistern. NEIN, es war  aufrichtiges Interesse! BITTE glaube mir!!! 
 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2005)

günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> man, oh man, das war heute knapp! War schon Richtung Heimat unterwegs, als mir in einer Linkskurve nach ein bisschen Abbremsen der Hinterreifen weggesemmelt is. Zum Glück gehts dem Bike schon wieder besser, und mir fehlt ausser ein paar Abschürfungen an Knie und Schienbein, Prellung der Schulter auch nicht viel (tun aber schön schmerzen).
> Aber was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich um ein paar Winterpokalpunkte einzufahren (zwar nich so viel wie meine anderen Teammitglieder, aber daran wird gearbeitet).
> Hoffe das ich morgen wieder meinen Arm ein bisserl besser Bewegen kann, um wieder 2Punke bei unserem Winterausgleichssport (Yolleyball) draufpacken kann.
> Also, die nächsten Ausfahrten werd ich mal wieder ein bisserl langsamer machen, und etwas vorsichtiger sein.



Dann wünsch ich dir mal ne gute Besserung, und viel Spaß beim Volleyball!!!
(Dir natürlich auch Carloz   )



			
				günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> "Hals und Beinbruch, wenn möglich Kette rechts"



Also meine Kette ist immer rechts -> Rohloff eben    



@ BerwerkUnion II Team: Da wir im Moment nur noch 3 "gesunde" Fahrer, und natürlich auch einen Läufer (bimota) haben, müssen wir natürlich die anderen beiden unterstützen und mehr Punkte einfahren bzw. (ein)laufen!!!
Und der faule Fibbs geht da gleich mal mit schlechtem Beispiel voran und macht heute mal nix (hatte noch Besuch heute mittag, und heut abend ruft mal wieder die Nachtschicht)
Ich hoffe morgen komme ich dazu    

Also immer schön fleißig Punkte sammeln!!!


----------



## bimota (17. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich ist bei mir heute Trainings-Ruhetag, aber ich konnte nicht anders und musste noch eine kleine Runde drehen.  Hat ja dann noch für ein paar Pünktchen gereicht... 

Also BW-II Team, mal ran und fleißig Punkte sammeln...


----------



## Endurance (17. Januar 2005)

@BW I: Lob an alle BW Fahrer. Leider kann/konnte ich in letzter Zeit kaum fahren (Narbe am Kopf (kein Sturz ); Fäden werden am Mittwoch gezogen). Trotzdem is BW I kaum abgerutscht ==> THX und weiter so damit wir nicht vollends abgehängt werden.


----------



## Fettkloß (18. Januar 2005)

@ enurance - hast du dir den neuen bergwerkchip einpflanzen lassen   wenn ja sag mal was der alles kann und wie das mit den updates funktioniert , soll ja angeblich per sattelit übertragen werden


----------



## günther69 (18. Januar 2005)

Also das mit dem Yolleyball hat einigermaßen geklappt, wenn auch nicht jeder ball dort hin kam wo er hin sollte.
Ich werde mich aber die nächsten Tage mehr aufs Biken auf der Rolle konzentrieren, da brauch ich meinen linken Arm/Schulter nicht so belasten, und bekomm trotzdem Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (18. Januar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @günther
> 
> oh je
> gute Besserung!!
> ...




@ Daif: Da scheint es wohl ein Aktualisierungsproblem (Besser: Optimierungspotential    )  mit der DB zu geben. Ist bei mir auch schon aufgetreten (z.B. gerade eben).

@ Tribute to Bergwerk Team:
Ich war leider die letzten Tage von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten (zumindest virtuell). Die Telekom hatte unseren Telefonanschluss etwas vorzeitig umgezogen. Na ja, nun geht ja alles wieder und ich habe ein paar Punkte nachgetragen. Somit sind wir fürs Erste  nicht mehr auf einem Abstiegsplatz (äh, dass ist wohl die falsche Sportart - oder nein ..., dass wäre ja grässlich    ).

Die Ausbeute der letzten Woche war leider nicht so groß. Die Ursachen sind: MM (Mangelnde Motivation), Blutspenden und Sauna. Aber nun geht es wieder aufwärts   

Grüße und beste Wünsche an alle Bergwerker.
Patrick


----------



## chris84 (18. Januar 2005)

verdammt!   
eigentlich wollte ich heut unbedingt fahren, aber ich konnte mich nicht dafür motivieren: 2°C und strömender Regen...
Dafür hab ich aber jetzt meine Lampe fertig, und morgen werden ein paar Punkte gesammelt! und wenns Backsteine regnet   

Werft mal nen Blick in mein Foto-Album, hab mal ein paar bilder von meiner Lampe geschossen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt!
> eigentlich wollte ich heut unbedingt fahren, aber ich konnte mich nicht dafür motivieren: 2°C und strömender Regen...
> Dafür hab ich aber jetzt meine Lampe fertig, und morgen werden ein paar Punkte gesammelt! und wenns Backsteine regnet



Ich versuch mich heute auch zu motivieren um ein paar Punkte sammeln zu gehen, bei dem miesen Regenwetter!!
Wird Zeit das es wieder Schnee gibt!!!   


			
				chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Werft mal nen Blick in mein Foto-Album, hab mal ein paar bilder von meiner Lampe geschossen...
> 
> Gruß
> Chris


Sieht echt stark aus deine Lampe, und deine Katze auch   !! (Von denen hab ich auch 2, die fetzen sich gerade vor langeweile, weil sie nicht raus wollen bei dem Wetter)


----------



## Fettkloß (19. Januar 2005)

seltsam - haben alle bw-fahrer katzen oder was ??? also wir haben auch 2 und rocklandbiker hat auch 2 katzen ------- wir könnten ja mal ein bergwerkkatzentreffen machen     

hat einer von euch evtl. einen katzenfressnapf mit bergwerklogo ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer von euch evtl. einen katzenfressnapf mit bergwerklogo ?



jetzt weiß ich warum meine Kater´s nicht alles fressen


----------



## Lumix (19. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> seltsam - haben alle bw-fahrer katzen oder was ??? also wir haben auch 2 und rocklandbiker hat auch 2 katzen ------- wir könnten ja mal ein bergwerkkatzentreffen machen
> 
> hat einer von euch evtl. einen katzenfressnapf mit bergwerklogo ?



@all 

begleitend zu Fettloß seiner Bemerkung......

http://www.welt-der-katzen.de/index2.html  



Lumix


----------



## carloz (19. Januar 2005)

Moin,

ob das alles Zufall is ?







Das ist unser Sammy 
Aber n Fressnapf mit BW Logo is auch ne gute ID   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (19. Januar 2005)

@ lumix --   ich hab gesucht wie doll hab sie aber nicht gefunden die bergwerkkatze ??!!!  

@ carloz - sieht gut aus der sammy - unsere heissen willi und klara   fritzchen ist leider vor ca. einem jahr gestorben   ich hab echt geheult wie ich den im garten begraben habe . aber der hat sein leben in vollen zügen genossen , jede sekunde . 

@ fibbs - hahahahahahahaha das mit dem nicht fressen kenn ich - gestern war sheba noch voll angesagt und heute isses der letzte dreck !!!! ich blick da auch nicht durch - ich glaub die sprechen sin unternander ab oder so


----------



## Lumix (19. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix --   ich hab gesucht wie doll hab sie aber nicht gefunden die bergwerkkatze ??!!! :



Servus, bevor man(n) etwas findet, muss dieses Etwas erst einmal ernannt werden  

...aber wir scheifen vom Thema ab, nur wenn der Torwächter eine Katze hat, können wir diesen Weg weitergehen



 LUMIX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (19. Januar 2005)

Ja sowas. Ich hab auch 'n Kater..


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. Januar 2005)

Müssen die Katzen unbedingt vier Beine haben, reichen auch zwei?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. Januar 2005)

ich glaub es nicht !!!!!
Ich bin Fawkes









                                                   und ich emily-jaz




Gruß


----------



## daif (19. Januar 2005)

ich hab auch n Kater....aber nur selten  
und das mag ich dann gar nicht, wenn ich einen hab

genauso wenig wie ich Katzen ausstehen kann!!!!!
kleine Katzen sehen ja süß aus, aber länger wie 5min kann ich keine ertragen...

mag auch daran liegen dass ich ne Katzenhaarallergie habe, und zwar heftigst = Bronchen zu (kann nur noch schlecht atmen + Hustenreiz), Augen jucken, Gaumen jucken


----------



## PST (19. Januar 2005)

Unsere Katze heißt Sarah.






Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## chris84 (19. Januar 2005)

Was bitteschön hab ich denn da losgetreten?   

Hab grad mal wieder 10 pünktchen eingefahren und gleichzeitig die nun komplett fertige Lampe getestet... echt super   
Wetter war zwar geil (heller Mondschein, um die 0°), aber matsch ohne ende! Im Wald ist echt kein Quatratzentimeter nicht matschig... Aber was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich fürs Team... ohne Winterpokal wär ich heut sicherlich nicht biken gegangen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (19. Januar 2005)

@ Katzenjungs

Hey, es reicht!!!!!!

Züngelt woanders rum


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ohne Winterpokal wär ich heut sicherlich nicht biken gegangen...
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Jungs wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Winterpokal 2005/2006 aus, wer von Euch ist wieder dabei???
Bleiben die 3 Teams bestehen???
oder werden neue gebildet???

Fragen die die Welt bewegen


----------



## chris84 (20. Januar 2005)

> Jungs wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Winterpokal 2005/2006 aus, wer von Euch ist wieder dabei???


ich melde mich hiermit unverbindlich für den kommenden Winterpokal an   

ich denk ich werd nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein, wenn ich auch wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so viele Punkte sammeln kann. Man ist ja schließlich nicht sein leben lang Zivi   

Ich denke wir sollten im kommenen Jahr aber die Teams nach Leistung umbilden, dann können wir vielleicht eins der drei unter die top ten der Teamwertung bringen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## bimota (20. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ich melde mich hiermit unverbindlich für den kommenden Winterpokal an
> 
> ich denk ich werd nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein, wenn ich auch wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so viele Punkte sammeln kann. Man ist ja schließlich nicht sein leben lang Zivi
> 
> ...



Also ich bin wieder dabei   
Dieses ist schon einmal eine Anmeldung....


----------



## Endurance (20. Januar 2005)

Ist zwar ein wenig früh aber ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Zu den Teams:

Kommt auf die Zielsetzung an. Regionale Teams oder "Auf Sieg" fahren (klappt wohl eh nit)... ich denke kommt Zeit kommt Rat kommt Zufall der nächste Winter ist einfach noch zuweit wech


----------



## PST (21. Januar 2005)

@ all

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Endurance. Wenn man mal die Punkte der zur Zeit fünf höchst platzierten Fahrer addiert, kommt man auf 1776 Punkte. Das wäre zur Zeit ein achter Platz. Das ist zwar schon ganz gut aber an die Spitzen-teams kommt man aber nicht heran. 

Wer kann schon sicher sagen ob sein Pensum im nächsten Jahr noch genauso hoch (oder noch höher) ist wie in diesem Jahr? Andere Fahrer die dieses Jahr, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (Mangelnder Schneefall am Bodensee   ) , nicht so viel Punkte sammeln konnten, sind nächstes Jahr sicher wieder vorne mit dabei.

Das einzige was wir einfällt ist, erst ganz am Ende des nächsten WP die Teams zuzumelden. Aber das verstösst wahrscheinlich gegen die Regeln. Motivierend finde ich das auch nicht unbedingt. Es ist doch gerade schön, dass man sich im Team gegenseitig unterstützt und anstachelt!

Ich glaube wer zusammen fahren kann, sollte auch im gleichen Team sein. 

Jedenfalls bin ich im nächsten Winter auch wieder mit dabei.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Nomercy (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo.
  Sicher geht das alles, Gewinnerteams und regionale Teams...,
 kann man ja haben. Aber für mich besteht der besondere Reiz des Winterpokals eben auch in der gesunden Bergwerk-Mischung der Teams. Was sollen dann lonesome Looser wie ich noch im Winterpokal machen, jubeln?
  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (22. Januar 2005)

So um mich für morgen zu motivieren (konnte jetzt fast 2 Wochen krankheitsbedingt nit biken) schau ich jetzt mal in meine Glaskugel und behaupte das BW morgen mindestens 6 Punkte von mir dazu bekommt. Mehr wird wohl noch nicht drin sein...

Na denn auf die gesunden Teammischungen.


----------



## carloz (23. Januar 2005)

Moin,

ich habe heute zwar nur mickrige 2 Pünktchen anzubieten, aber dafür gibt es nun öfter was von mir 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (23. Januar 2005)

heee carloz - das erinnert mich an " immer wenn er pillen nahm "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (23. Januar 2005)

@Kloß: Kannste ma bidde den Schlauch unter meinen Füßen entfernen ?!   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (23. Januar 2005)

@carloz: Schnee ist im Anmarsch!   

Ich will die Woche hier auch mal wieder kräftig punkte Sammeln, nachdem es die letzten beiden wochen etwas mau war. Wirf mal nen Blick ins Lokalforum, da machen wir dann die Termine ab! am Dienstag gehts los mit ner Haldentour bei Nacht!

Hoffentlich kommt da auch einiges an Schnee runter! heut wars so dermaßen abartig matschig, es wird zeit dass das mal wieder ein Ende nimmt!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Faunus (26. Januar 2005)

@ Bergwerk Union: Wir haben 2 Plätze gutgemacht und sind endlich wieder da wo wir hingehören (vor Union II). Im Schnee fahren ist sehr geil!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Januar 2005)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bergwerk Union: Wir haben 2 Plätze gutgemacht und sind endlich wieder da wo wir hingehören (vor Union II). Im Schnee fahren ist sehr geil!



Ich würde mal sagen das sich dies schnell ändern kann, oder Jungs????


----------



## chris84 (26. Januar 2005)

> Ich würde mal sagen das sich dies schnell ändern kann, oder Jungs????


schon passiert!    
wir sind auf Platz 24, ein platz muss da noch drinsein, wir waren die ganze Zeit mal auf 23... 

Im Schnee fahren ist in der Tat geil, heut morgen aufm Weg zur Arbeit war das ein regelrechter Schneesturm   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Endurance (27. Januar 2005)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal sagen das sich dies schnell ändern kann, oder Jungs????


Ja in die eine oder ANDERE Richtung 
Werd auf jeden Fall wieder in's Pokal geschehen eingreifen, nachdem ich ja leider einige Zeit kaum gefahren bin. Aber das wurde ja durch fleißige Teammitglieder super ausgeglichen


----------



## carloz (27. Januar 2005)

Ui,

wenn ich heut Mittag flitzen gehm dann ham wir wieder nen Platz gut gem8 seh ich grad   
Hoffentlich m8 das Team über uns keine Punkte 

@chris: Gehst du heut auch wieder radeln ? Ich muss unbedingt mein bike flott kriegen. Mal sehn. Hab Sonntag mal keinen Fotoauftrag bis jetzt, vielleicht kann ich da mein Radl inspizieren...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (27. Januar 2005)

@carloz: ich hab mir mal fest vorgenommen heut noch 6-10 Punkte einzukurbeln.  Ich denk dass ich mich so gegen 5 auf die Socken machen werde...
das mein ich aber auch, dass du dein Rad mal wieder flott kriegen solltest! es wird höchste Zeit, dein Rückstand is kaum noch aufzuholen   

Ich seh schon, das wird ein schöner fight zwischen BWU I + II    das steigert die Motivation   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon, das wird ein schöner fight zwischen BWU I + II    das steigert die Motivation
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Hab mal ein paar Punkte eingetragen, damit BW Union noch etwas mehr motiviert ist   

@chris84: viel Spaß beim Biken, bei mir wird´s heute nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (27. Januar 2005)

@fibbs: ich dachte schon ich seh grad nicht richtig, gestern abend platz 24, heut 22    Und ich meinte schon ich könnte dich Puntemäßig überrunden, hat ja net viel gefehlt   

Aber irgendwie hab ich darauf schon gewartet, nachdem so lange von dir nix gekommen ist...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## carloz (27. Januar 2005)

@chris: Ich bin hier  nich auf der Flucht !
Dein sportlichen Ehrgeiz in Ehren, aber ich mach das in erster Linie für den Spaß un will auch ned aufholen. Wenn nochn paar Pünktchen für mich rausspringen is das gut, wenn ich, dann nich.
Würde ich so an die Sache rangehen, dann würde ich sicher garnix machen 

Also, immer locker bleiben.
Es geht ja wieder los.
Bin jetzt auf dem Heimweg und dann gehtZ directly in das Wald !   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @fibbs: ich dachte schon ich seh grad nicht richtig, gestern abend platz 24, heut 22    Und ich meinte schon ich könnte dich Puntemäßig überrunden, hat ja net viel gefehlt
> 
> Aber irgendwie hab ich darauf schon gewartet, nachdem so lange von dir nix gekommen ist...
> 
> ...



von bimota fehlen sicher auch noch ein paar viele Punkte   

Also strengt Euch an BW-Union


----------



## Endurance (27. Januar 2005)

@Fibbs: Ich hab mir ja so eine Schweinerei wie Taktik gedacht   

Mal ehrlich verlangt der Ehrenkodex von BW II nicht, dass wenn jemand aus BW I ausfällt auch BW II warten muß???   

Ne ne - macht man hauptsache BW X landet weit vorne.   

Ich werd mal versuchen so langsam wieder längere GA I/II Einheiten einzustreuen.


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2005)

Ehrenkodex? was is dat   
wer sagt denn dass der jenige Ausfällt und nicht irgend ne Taktik fährt? ne ne, sowas gebts net! Es wird knadenlos trainiert!
Bei uns hats die nacht geschneit!   ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg zur Arbeit!

Ich fahre fast nur GA1/2, zum Glück wird ja nach zeit und nicht nach km bewertet   

gruß
Chris


----------



## carloz (28. Januar 2005)

Wääh,

wollt geschdan noch gehn, aber dem war mir dann doch zu viel schneegefusel im Bild   
Aber hoite geht es früher heim und dann in den Wald.
2 Punkte - ich komme   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (28. Januar 2005)

carloz - biertrinken nicht vergessen !!!!!!


----------



## carloz (28. Januar 2005)

errr, wiejetzt ?! Nachher aber ers, oda ?   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Januar 2005)

das musst du deinen kapitän fragen - ich persönlich empfehle :so wie man bock hat


----------



## daif (28. Januar 2005)

mensch ********.....    

@fettkloß
wir sollten mal wieder trainieren!!
oder trägst du gerade bloß nix ein? taktik?

ich muss mal wieder tun, in erster Linie für den Körper, aber natürlich auch fürs Team und die eigene Zufriedeneit...

aber es ist so ungemütlich...matsch trotz -9 Grad!!!!
so ein kack  

grüße und respekt an alle die den Schweinehund besiegen


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2005)

Matsch trotz -9°? wie geht den das bitteschön? fahren bei euch streufahrzeuge durch den Wald oder was?
bei uns is im Moment alles so richtig schön fest gefroren und es liegt ein bisschen Schnee. und ich bin doppelt motiviert: Winterpokal und ich muss bei Schnee mitm Bike auf die Arbeit!
Ich glaub das hier ist die erste Woche, in der ich wirkich jeden Tag gefahren bin...

@carloz: was bitteschön is denn das für ne Ausrede? Ich war gestern ab 18 Uhr eineinhalbes Stündchen unterwegs und es hat die ganze Zeit wunderbar geschneit! was schöneres gibts doch gar net...
Bier gibts übrigends grundsätzlich immer erst dannach, und erst ab 8 Punkten! (bei mehr als 10 Punkten darf man sich auch zwischendurch eins genehmigen   )

Gruß
Chris


----------



## daif (28. Januar 2005)

@chris
ewig viel Salzund Streukacke, allerdings wie du schon richtig sagst nur auf geteerten Wegen..
allerdings muss ich ca 15km hin und 15km zurück auf Asphalt fahren!!!
zumindest wenn ich ins Gelände will....
Waldwege kann ich auch direkt bei mir fahren, allerdings 0hm....
und Waldwege + 0hm ist das langweiligste was geht!!


----------



## chris84 (29. Januar 2005)

15km bis zum Wald über Teerstraße sind schon stramm    Bei mir gehts zwar auch net direkt in den Wald, aber ich kenn mittlererweile so meine wegelchen, die mich salzarm in den Wald führen...
Heut morgen hab ich wieder ne große Runde gedreht, diesmal aber kein GA, sonder Anschlag    Dafür sind wir jetzt auf Platz 21 vorgerutscht!   
Das Wetter hier ist im Moment einfach nur absolut geil! trotz saukälte (-8°C)

Morgen werd ich wahrscheinlich keine Pünktchen beibringen... 1. Brauch ich nen Ruhetag nachdem ich die Woche jeden Tag gefahren bin und 2. Will ich mir unbedingt die Cross WM in St. Wendel ansehen (is ja direkt bei mir um die ecke, 20km...)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> 15km bis zum Wald über Teerstraße sind schon stramm    Bei mir gehts zwar auch net direkt in den Wald, aber ich kenn mittlererweile so meine wegelchen, die mich salzarm in den Wald führen...
> Heut morgen hab ich wieder ne große Runde gedreht, diesmal aber kein GA, sonder Anschlag    Dafür sind wir jetzt auf Platz 21 vorgerutscht!
> Das Wetter hier ist im Moment einfach nur absolut geil! trotz saukälte (-8°C)
> 
> ...



Werd jetzt auch ne kleinere Runde drehen, sind ja auch nur 100m bis in den Wald, also das ganze ohne Salz bei mir   

Bin morgen auch in St. Wendel, also bimota, carloz und günther fleißig Punkte sammeln


----------



## daif (29. Januar 2005)

Wald kann ich auch schon 100m entfernt habe!
aber flache Schotterwege sind halt nicht so der Bringer...
=> entweder ich fahre 15km dann bin ich im Keisental/Laudertal, da gibts geile Trails oder ich fahre weniger trails und mehr wald (aber schon rauf und runter) dann muss ich nur ca 4km(einfach) auf Teer fahren
also ganz so schlimm ists nicht!!

nur wenn ich halt ins wirkliche Gelände will, das den namen auch verdient, muss ich die 15km fahren..

heute bin ich eher die Wald/Forst/Schotter/wenig Trails-Runde gefahren..
endlich seit 2 Wochen mal wieder aufm Rad


----------



## carloz (29. Januar 2005)

Moinsn Mädels....

naja die Punkte ham ja ned soo viel gebracht.
Aber egal. 10 sind wieder dazu gekommen 
Und ich bin wieder motiviert...
Und wenn jemand Eis aus meiner Trinkflasche will ? Bitte melden   

btw: Im Schnee zu crusien is echt gayl !   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2005)

Mein Mitfahrer hat sich gerade abgemeldet, also werde ich morgen auch von St. Wendel zu Hause bleiben und noch ein paar Punkte sammeln!!!

Heute hat es echt Spaß gemacht, der Schnee ist teilweise festgetreten und man kann schön in die Kurven rutschen, hoffentlich bleibt er noch ein bisschen liegen


----------



## chris84 (30. Januar 2005)

St.Wendel war super! dafür hats sichs gelohnt aufs Training zu verzichten!
Ich bin echt überwältigt von dem was die da bringen... Die Organisation war (wie ich das von St. Wendel gewohnt bin) echt super! Super Stimmung!
Ab morgen werden wieder Punkte gesammelt!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## carloz (31. Januar 2005)

Moinsn,

so nochma 2 points dazu.
Bin euch ja Punkte schuldig. Werde dann nochmal am MI oder DO joggen.
biken erst wieder nach Faasen8. Also ich nehm´s mir mal nicht vor, vielleicht überkommt´s mich aber dann doch mal noch 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Februar 2005)

hey carloz - hast du irgendwelche drogen genommen ? wenn ja sag mal welche das ich mir die auch besorgen kann !


----------



## carloz (1. Februar 2005)

hä ?
Wer hat denn hier 145 points ? Ich ja wohl nich.
Da müsste ich die Frage eher dir stellen, mh ?   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Februar 2005)

ja ok - aber ich hab grad vollllll den durchhänger !


----------



## bimota (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, bin nach ein paar Tagen im Schnee wieder zurück. Konnte das Bike leider nicht mitnehmen, dafür aber richtig geile Skitouren gemacht...


----------



## carloz (2. Februar 2005)

H0wdie Mannschaftskollege 

Wo warstn ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bimota (2. Februar 2005)

War nur ein paar Tage in Filzmoos, Österreich. Hat geschneit wie hulle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (2. Februar 2005)

Eure Zeit zum Training möcht' ich auch mal haben   

Hier spricht natürlich der pure NEEEEIIIIID


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2005)

bimota schrieb:
			
		

> War nur ein paar Tage in Filzmoos, Österreich. Hat geschneit wie hulle....



Super!!!
Hast ja echt viel Punkte eingesammelt    
Zur Zeit sind wir auf Platz 20, nicht schlecht würde ich sagen, weiter so    

Bei mir geht in dieser und der nächsten Woche nicht so viel, hab voll die blöden Arbeitszeiten


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Februar 2005)

Hab gerade mal (aus lauter langeweile) die Punkte der 5 "besten" Fahrer aus den 3 Bergwerkteams zusammengezählt:

2171 Punkte

Dies wäre der 7. Platz im Teamranking, nicht schlecht oder???

wie schon gesagt, hatte langeweile


----------



## Nomercy (6. Februar 2005)

200 Punkte Rückstand auf Bergwerk Union II.
Aber wir haben die schönste "Torte":





Unser Mitgefühl und Respekt gilt dem Tribute To Bergwerk Team!


----------



## daif (6. Februar 2005)

"Unser Mitgefühl und Respekt gilt dem Tribute To Bergwerk Team!"

 wie soll man das jetzt verstehen?
ironisch?

wenn nicht, dann warum "Respekt"?? ok der PST und der Lumix sind fleißig  

oder sind wir bemitleidenswerte typen  


@team
ich versuche diese Woche wieder mehr zu trainieren, aber ich musste seit dem 10.Jan Minusstunden reinschaffen da die Firma lange zu hatte (=> minusstunden)......voll die Kacke.......  
und dann hab ich noch n motivationsdurchhänger...bei uns hats überall 2-3 cm eis.......aahhhhhhhh ICH WILL SOMMER!!!


----------



## Nomercy (7. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> "Unser Mitgefühl und Respekt gilt dem Tribute To Bergwerk Team!"
> 
> wie soll man das jetzt verstehen?
> ironisch?
> ...



Es ist nicht so kompliziert, Mitgefühl (wo steht was von Mitleid?) weil wir (die drei Teams) mal gemeinsam gestartet sind (und schau Dir jetzt mal die Tabellenstände an). Und Respekt (wo steht was von Ironie?) für die Leistung (schließlich ist WINTER). Ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (7. Februar 2005)

ok  

wollte nix untrerstellen, war vorhin nur etwas verwirrt..obs noch Restalk von gestern is??   

gruß,
david


----------



## Lumix (7. Februar 2005)

@all


Das läßt mich echt kalt  .


Ich fahre einsam meine Runden und friere mit die Klö*** ab  

Gestern habe ich nach der Tour aus lauter Kältefrust die Nachbarsjungen durchgelassen!!!!


Lumix


----------



## Fettkloß (7. Februar 2005)

@ lumix - was machst du denn normalerweise mit den nachbarsjungen wenn du dir nicht die klöße abgefroren hast ?????????????    


sorry - aber die frage musste sein , ging mal wieder nicht anders


----------



## Lumix (7. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix - was machst du denn normalerweise mit den nachbarsjungen wenn du dir nicht die klöße abgefroren hast ?????????????
> 
> 
> sorry - aber die frage musste sein , ging mal wieder nicht anders



Zugegeben, das war eine Steilvorlage  

....ich gehe auch nicht weiter darauf ein  

Lumix


----------



## Fettkloß (7. Februar 2005)

schade - es hätte sehr lustig werden können


----------



## bimota (7. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix - was machst du denn normalerweise mit den nachbarsjungen wenn du dir nicht die klöße abgefroren hast ?????????????
> 
> 
> sorry - aber die frage musste sein , ging mal wieder nicht anders




         
Schade.....


----------



## Nomercy (7. Februar 2005)

@Lumix
Wir wollten doch mal eine Runde zusammen im Harz drehen. Am 09.04.05 (also eine Woche vor dem Termin Bergwerk-Saison-Opening) ist der 27.  Kyffhäuserberglauf mit MTB-Marathon. Bin bereits letztes Jahr mitgefahren. Eine schnelle Strecke, nicht zu schwer. Ideal für den Saisonauftakt. Hast Du Lust? 
Gilt natürlich für alle hier im Forum.
Ein paar Daten könnte ich noch liefern.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## chris84 (8. Februar 2005)

ich bin wohl mindestens die nächsten 7 Tage außer Gefecht gesetzt...
Nach dem Sturz am Samstag (der ja noch zu verkraften wäre, ich hätte wohl im Laufe der Woche wieder können aufs Bike) hat mich jetzt eine üble Grippe im Griff. Und ich werd nix überstürzen, sondern die zuerst mal komplett auskurieren, vielleicht kann ich Mitte kommender Woche wieder sachte anfangen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Februar 2005)

@ all

noch ein Vorschlag um Km zu sammeln:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1733218#post1733218


----------



## Nomercy (8. Februar 2005)

Bis nach Pirmasens sind es für mich lt. ViaMichelin: 547 km in 05h23  davon 489 km in 04h11 auf Schnellstraßen. Schade, ein bisserl weit, wäre gerne gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (10. Februar 2005)

@ tribute to bergwerk team

Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden! Ich bin Zuhause immer noch offline! Typisch T-Com!   Da macht man was mit.     Ich habe aus den letzten Wochen meine spärlichen Punkte nachgetragen. Leider war ich wegen des vielen Schnees nur beim Laufen, was sich natürlich negtiv in der Bilanz macht.  


Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## carloz (10. Februar 2005)

So ! Nun langt´s ! Ich find das echt nich mehr witzig !
Seit gestern Abend bin auch ich wieder einmal mit der Grippe gesegnet !!!
Das kann ja wohl nich wahr sein, oder ?    
Nu wolltsch paar Pünkterls sammeln und mich weiter mit Laufen konditionell nach vorne schaffen, und der Schwinehund m8 auch zur Abwechslung mal Pause und was is ?!?! KRANK ! Zum k***en   

greetZ an die Gesunden
CarloZ

P.S.: chris, Ich fühle mit dir


----------



## Lumix (10. Februar 2005)

PST schrieb:
			
		

> @ tribute to bergwerk team
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden! Ich bin Zuhause immer noch offline! Typisch T-Com!   Da macht man was mit.     Ich habe aus den letzten Wochen meine spärlichen Punkte nachgetragen. Leider war ich wegen des vielen Schnees nur beim Laufen, was sich natürlich negtiv in der Bilanz macht.
> 
> ...



Es ist eben immer etwas los.......

Ich ziehe mir ab nächste Woche für 5 Monate  3mal/Woche einen IT-Lehrgang rein  

Lumix


----------



## chris84 (10. Februar 2005)

kaum bin ich außer gefecht gesetzt, schon gehts abwärts in der Platzierung   nur noch Platz 22...

@carloz: willkommen im Club, gute Besserung!

bei mir gehts aber ganz langsam schon wieder aufwärts, das Fieber ist sich (glaube und hoffe ich mal zumindest  ) am verabschieden, wenn alles glatt läuft sitzt ich mitte nächste Woche wieder aufm Bike. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## raffic (11. Februar 2005)

@Lumix
Viel Spaß dabei! Ich mache jetzt auch schon seit über einem Jahr eine Weiterbildung immer abends und am Wochenende neben dem Job. Und so langsam habe ich die Schnauze voll! Zeit zum Biken habe ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Aber fünf Monate ist ja eine überschaubare Zeit. Viel Erfolg.
Gruß raffic


----------



## Lumix (11. Februar 2005)

raffic schrieb:
			
		

> @Lumix
> Viel Spaß dabei! Ich mache jetzt auch schon seit über einem Jahr eine Weiterbildung immer abends und am Wochenende neben dem Job. Und so langsam habe ich die Schnauze voll! Zeit zum Biken habe ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Aber fünf Monate ist ja eine überschaubare Zeit. Viel Erfolg.
> Gruß raffic



Jau, denke ich auch. 
Ich habe meinen Meistern schon in 3,5Jahre nebenher gemacht!!!   

Gruß aus Lippe


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Februar 2005)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, denke ich auch.
> Ich habe meinen Meistern schon in 3,5Jahre nebenher gemacht!!!
> 
> Gruß aus Lippe



Ich habe meinen Meister in 11 Monaten *Vollzeit* gemacht!!
Das heißt von morgens bis mittags/abends Schule und danach büffeln, bin in den 11 Monaten stolze 1000km gefahren (immer nur an Wochenenden)
Ich war echt froh als die 11 Monate vorbei waren!!!


----------



## Brägel (13. Februar 2005)

bin zwar in keinem der BW-Teams aber ich kann euren Fust gut nachvollziehen. Diesen Winter hat es mich schon drei mal erwischt. 8-10 Tage nix, dann 8-10 Tage bis man wieder halbwegs fit ist. Und wenn mann die verlorene Zeit beziffern will - ohje. Jedes Krank kostet glatt drei bis vier Wochen   Aber Bergwerker heulen halt nich, gell   Außer die Reklamationen weden nicht beantwortet. Davon aber demnächst mehr ...


----------



## chris84 (16. Februar 2005)

So, es gibt wieder Punkte! ich denke dass ich die Grippe soweit überstanden hab, waren jetzt 10 Tage pause...
Hab eben mal ne ganz sachte Runde gedreht, der Puls ist noch relativ empfindlich (d.h. geht schnell hoch), ich werd jetzt bis Sonntag 1-2 ganz Sachte Runden fahren und ab anfang nächster Woche dann langsam steigern (so wie es die Pulsempfindlichkeit zulässt). 

Gruß
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (20. Februar 2005)

So jetzt hat's mich auch wieder erwischt - wohl von gestern Halsschmerzen. Dieser Winter ist echt zum  :kotz: 
Immer nur Nasskalt so um 0 Grad rum - also entweder < -5 oder > +5 alles andere ist doch echt Sche.sse.

ciao


----------



## chris84 (20. Februar 2005)

ich weiß auch net was diesen Winter los ist... Ich war ja schon ewig nicht mehr krank, jetzt dämmere ich schon seit 14 Tagen darum... Mittwoch wars wieder einigermaßen Ok, nachdem ich dann freitag ein bisschen kalt bekommen hab hab ichs jetzt auch wieder im Hals...

War aber heut morgen trotzdem fast 4 Stunden biken, ich konnts bei dem Wetter (gut viel Schnee für unsere Breitengrade) einfach nicht lassen...
hatte aber enorme Probleme mit dem Puls, durch die Erkältung schnellt der in die Höhe wie sonst nix... Ich musste mich heut zwingen unter 160 zu bleiben, konnte fast gar keinen Druck auf die Pedale ausüben... Spaß gemacht hats aber trotzdem!   

Ich werd versuchen, die kommende woche noch etwas sachte zu machen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PST (21. Februar 2005)

@ tribute to bergwerk team

Ich bin zu Hause immer noch nicht online, daher nur sporadische Einträge. Meine kläglichen Punkte aus den vergangenen Tagen habe ich nun nachgetragen. An der allg. Situation hat sich nichts getan. Hier ist immer noch alles voller Schnee. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie (m)ein bike aussieht (na zum Glück gibts ja die bike ;-) ). Unvorsichtiger Weise habe ich mich auch noch für Riva und München angemeldet (bzw. übereden lassen...).  Da sollte es jetzt mal langsam aufhören zu schneien.  

@ all

Die Grippewelle reist scheinabr nicht ab! Dennoch wünsch ich allen, dass ihr wieder fit werdet bzw. bleibt.


----------



## Lumix (21. Februar 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt hat's mich auch wieder erwischt - wohl von gestern Halsschmerzen. Dieser Winter ist echt zum  :kotz:
> Immer nur Nasskalt so um 0 Grad rum - also entweder < -5 oder > +5 alles andere ist doch echt Sche.sse.
> 
> ciao




Das kannst Du wohl sagen. War gestern auch los; scheisendreck, hat kein Spaß gemacht!!!!

Lumix


----------



## PST (24. Februar 2005)

@ tribute to bergwerk team käpten

Was ist los?? Ist der Winterpokal endgültig zum Erliegen gekommen?? Irgendwie muss doch noch mal ein Ruck durch die Manschaft gehen! Es ist nur noch ein Monat bis zum Ende des WPs! Oder war das Ziel die 1000 Punkte-Grenze? Habe ich da was verpasst? 

Ich erwarte eine klare Ansage vom Chef.  

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2005)

Bei mir geht in letzter Zeit auch nicht sehr viel, liegt einfach "zu viel" Schnee bei uns!!
Vielleicht kann ich mich morgen dazu motivieren auf´s Rad zu steigen   

@bimota: wo bleiben deine Punkte, wir könnten mal wieder ein paar Plätze gutmachen im Teamranking   

So darf jetzt arbeiten gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (13. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

der Endspurt hat begonnen. Trotz des echt beschissenen Wetters und der never ending Grippe sollten wir versuchen noch ein paar Pünktchen einzufahren.


----------



## chris84 (13. März 2005)

das mein ich aber auch!
meine 3 Wochen grippebedingter Ausfall haben sich auch ganz schön bemerkbar gemacht... dafür bin ich jetzt aber wieder ganz gut dabei!
und bei uns hier hat sich der Frühling angekündigt! in der Woche vor Ostern hab ich Urlaub, da werd ich wenns Wetter passt nochmal ne richtig fette Ladung punkte einfahren...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PST (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

endlich kehrt bei uns der Frühling zurück. Langsam schmilzt der Schnee. Die Sonne lacht vom blauen Himmel. Der Duft von Frühling weht durch das Land. Die Vögel zwitschern von Bäumen.  

Nur leider habe ich nix davon, da ich nun doch auch noch eine Erkältung bekommen habe. So langwierig wie beim Chris wird's hoffentlich nicht, aber gerade jetzt?!!   

Dabei wollte ich doch noch die 500 Punkte Marke durchbrechen...

Ich wünsch euch allen eine schöne Saison '05 und irgendwie geht es schon weiter...   

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## günther69 (17. März 2005)

Ja, jetzt geht's los !!!
Bei uns liegt aber noch massig Schnee, da schauts mit draussen fahren noch nich so rosig aus, Aber auf der Rolle werden wohl nochn paar Punkte kommen.
Das mit meiner Schulter (ein Sturz im Januar) wir langsam besser, obwohl immer noch Schmerzen auftreten (WEICHEI...)  

Ok, ich wünsch allen, die noch kleine oder größere Wewehchen haben
g u t e  Be s s e r u n g


----------



## Faunus (17. März 2005)

Ich konnte auch schon seit über nem Monat durch Krankheit, Messe, Urlaub usw praktisch nicht fahren. Ab Morgen werde ich aber wieder regelmäßig mit dem Bike ins Geschäft fahren und hoffe, daß ich nochmal einige Punkte zusammenfahren kann.
Bei uns gibts auf dem Feld praktisch keinen Schnee mehr, im Wald liegt noch ne Menge. Ist jetzt ein riesen Gematsche.


----------



## PST (20. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade noch Mal in den Winter-Pokal-FAQ nachgesehen. Dort steht, dass am 27.03 Schluss ist!! Das bedeutet nur noch eine Woche Zeit um Punkte einzufahren bzw. diese noch einzutragen, wer es bisher versäumt (oder aus taktischem Kalkül   ) hat. 

Ich hoffe mein Gesundheitszustand erlaubt es mir mein Ziel noch zu erreichen. Heute habe ich wenigstens mal vier Punkte geschafft.

Also noch Mal alle Kräfte für den Endspurt mobilisieren!  

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## daif (20. März 2005)

Hi PST,
sorry, hab voll das schlechte gewissen, aber ich hab Praktikum und Umzug nach Nürnberg + Studienbeginn in Nürnberg unter einen Hut bringen müssen + Berichte schreiben....
da is in den letzten Wochen nix übrig geblieben an Zeit bzw Motivation   
das nervt mich echt... über 4 Wochen keinen Sport mehr
ich hoffe ich kann in der letzten Woche noch n paar "gewissenspunkte" einlaufen, denn Radfahren geht grad net, da Rad zuhause  

Respekt an alle die kontinuierlich trainiert und durchgehalten haben   

ohne Winterpokal wäre ich bestimmt noch fauler gewesen


----------



## PST (20. März 2005)

@ daif

du brauchst kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Ich wollte ja auch nur noch Mal den Thread nach oben katapultieren   
Das du ne Menge um die Ohren hast ist ja nun mal so, dafür sind wir ja auch keine Profis. Ich bin in den letzten Wochen auch nur gelaufen; bringt aber auch einiges. 

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Endurance (20. März 2005)

@Chris: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Punktegleichstand


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander ...

weiß irgendwer was mit bimota los ist????

lebt er noch???

Er hat schon ewig nix mehr von sich hören lassen, und auch keine Punkte mehr eingetragen, da stimmt doch etwas nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (21. März 2005)

@endurance: danke!

würd mich auch mal interessieren was mit bimota los is, der is schuld dass wir so weit abrutschen   

die 600 bekomm ich noch voll bis ende WiPo!
morgen gibts wieder punkte!!!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## carloz (22. März 2005)

Moinsn,

KleinCarlo*Z* fährt die Woche auch wieder *froi*
Hab zwar noch bisserl Kratzen im Hals, aber egal 
Hauptsache noch ein paar points kurz vor Schluß !

greetZ
Carlo*Z*


----------



## Faunus (24. März 2005)

Hab soeben meine letzten Punkte eingetragen. Bin jetzt noch vier Tage im Urlaub ohne Rad. Schaut, daß wir wenigstens wieder an Canyon vorbeikommen!


----------



## PST (26. März 2005)

Hallo,

nachdemi ich eine eher schlechte Woche hinter mir habe (Die Tetanus-Spritze nach einem <uebertreib>üblen Hundeüberfall</uebertreib> schmerzt immer noch und mir meine Erkältung immer noch nachhängt), konnte ich Heute wenigstens ein paar Punkte einfahren. Damit sollte ich es Morgen eigentlich schaffen noch drei Punkte einzufahren um die 500 Marke zu knacken.   

Ich möcht mich bei euch allen für die schöne Zeit bedanken. Es war immer sehr motivierend (auch wenn es harte und letztlich auch trauige Zeiten für uns alle waren  ).   

Bin auf alle Fälle beim nächsten WP wieder mitdabei. Bis dahin aber Allen eine schöne und sonnige Sasion '05   

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## carloz (28. März 2005)

Moin,

hatte noh 2 Touren die Woche nachzutragen. Hoffe die zählen nun noch ? Da er ja gestern als beendet erklärt wurde   

greetZ ans Team (nächsten Winter werd ich auf jeden Fall die 100 schaffen   , oder muss ich dann aleine fahren ? )
Carlo*Z*


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hatte noh 2 Touren die Woche nachzutragen. Hoffe die zählen nun noch ? Da er ja gestern als beendet erklärt wurde
> 
> ...



also ich bin wieder dabei!!!
Das gleiche Trikot wie du hab ich ja auch   
Ich versuch mich dann mal an die 750 Punkte-Marke heran


----------



## Endurance (28. März 2005)

ALso ich bin nächsten Winter auch wieder dabei (wenn's denn wieder einen WP gibt). 

750P warum so bescheiden laß uns die 1000 knacken.

@Carloz: Die BW-Union vermisst Dich auf den Forumsseiten  ach ja und das Startbild fehlt noch (war doch Ostern und VIIEEL Zeit   )


----------



## carloz (28. März 2005)

@Enduri: Achso. Naja mal sehn, wenn ich mal Lust und Zeit hab tu ich mich ma reggen. Zeit is ja schön und gut, aber ich kümmer mich derzeit mehr um mein 2. Standbei der Fotografie. Und da ist der Tag leider nich lang genug damit was rumkommt :/
Naja es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten (hoffe ich)

greetZ
Carlo*Z*


----------

